# 2015 Halloween Mdse Sighting in Stores



## booswife02

Oops. I just made a Victorian trading 2015 thread. I could have just put it on here. Here's the link They have lots of clearance right now. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/140618-victorian-trading-co-2015-a.html


----------



## EvilDog

Hellooooooo halloween fans. Lets make this year scary!!


----------



## stick

Getting on the band wagon so that I do not miss any of the great thing you get.


----------



## Penumbra

I'm hopping on too. Hopefully stores around me get stuff earlier than they did last year.


----------



## EvilDog

I hope i can see more of the items in stores. Unlike last year.


----------



## Bethany

I picked up some yummy fall scented tea lights Tuesday @ michael's. THey had them in the CHristmas Isle.


----------



## Sidnami

They just released the newest of the Crazy Bones collection. I want the spider and there are minis like the scorpion.

http://www.spidersoftheweb.com/inde...ath=73&zenid=797916138a5a8ad045dab17e33177a7a

http://www.crazybonezskeleton.com/productline.html


----------



## Rustie

Glad to see that they're continuing to expand the line! I'm pretty interested in the Vulture.


----------



## Berserker

Hoping stores will have more quality items this year. Target and Spirit were just awful this year.


----------



## timewarrior

I'm already making plans. . .my black Friday deal. . .an angel of death. . .


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sidnami said:


> They just released the newest of the Crazy Bones collection. I want the spider and there are minis like the scorpion.
> 
> http://www.spidersoftheweb.com/inde...ath=73&zenid=797916138a5a8ad045dab17e33177a7a
> 
> http://www.crazybonezskeleton.com/productline.html



Thanks for the heads up. Some of those may end up being hard to find later in the season given how many new ones there are available now. Wow there's like a whole doggie grouping now. Glad to have the early opportunity to plan out any new members to my haunt. Not seeing the mini guys like the scorpion listed anywhere yet. I have a tomb scene and western scene where that could come into play.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Awesome


----------



## dd_richart1

Guys here is a life size by Gemmy For this year.









Also, there is a swamp stalker prop by sv, which is basically a combo of the corn stalker or swamp hag. Find a video of it on my youtube page or halloweenasylum's facebook page. They are releasing more videos, soon to be hd ones! I am SO excited for this year! And Gemmy BETTER make better props like they used to, such as Doctor Shivers or the Cursed Coffin.....


----------



## kreepy.kevin

I just ordered the new crazy bonez vulture and skeleton rat from spiders of the web to add to my collection. should have them the beginning of the week. Can't wait to see them. I want them all now.


----------



## lbc

Some of the 2015 props from the Halloween & Party Expo are listed under New Arrivals on www.hauntedprops.com, but most are not in stock.


----------



## mikeerdas

Looking forward to any newly released projection effects. Especially any by AtmosFear FX. Aside from Dminor's Rona the Ghost Maid, I find AtmosFear FX's products to be the best and most versatile ones available; love that they offer so many different options--especially vertical options vs. just horizontal ones. Couldn't have used the male ghost butler on Ghostly Apparitions, not easily, in a very slender window, without a vertical projector alignment option. Most projections seem to offer a horizontal mode only, best for picture / bay windows.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Lbc, those are some nice looking new props. I like the zombie horde a lot. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Penumbra

lbc said:


> Some of the 2015 props from the Halloween & Party Expo are listed under New Arrivals on www.hauntedprops.com, but most are not in stock.
> 
> View attachment 237715
> 
> View attachment 237716
> 
> View attachment 237717



Those are cool. It's interesting that the company making these are releasing three figures put together as one prop.


----------



## lbc

Halloween Asylum has Short videos of the Zombie Horde and the Stitchwick Sisters on it's Facebook page.


----------



## lbc

2015 Props have also started showing up on halloweenexpress.com, but no stock.


----------



## MrMordrid

Im seeing alot of reuse outside of a few thing from seasonal vsions. There isn't a whole lot that i am impressed with.


----------



## booswife02

I really didn't care for target at all. This is the first year I didn't purchase anything from them. I spent most of my money at home goods this time.


----------



## 22606

Regarding HomeGoods, if anyone sees items that they must have, be sure to purchase them at that moment rather than waiting for them to go on sale, as that very rarely happens. Also, know that you are doing a good deed and sparing the goods purchased a trip to the compactor - HG, and the other branches, destroy any unsold merchandise (no matter the condition), instead of opting to donate it. I do not know how much the head honchos will appreciate having that knowledge shared, but I wanted to get it out there, as I happen to find the policy truly sickening.


----------



## booswife02

Really? That's awful! Our Target donates clothing to our local boys and girls club. What a waste!


----------



## booswife02

I'm definitely interested in these two things from Halloween Express


----------



## 22606

booswife02 said:


> Really? That's awful! Our Target donates clothing to our local boys and girls club. What a waste!


Unfortunately, yes. That is how it should be, since these companies make more than enough money (on the backs of the workers, of course).

Some pretty nifty new items coming out this year...


----------



## shaggywdc

I like the flowers. Thanks for the post.


----------



## panther93

The only two places I shop for Halloween decorations is Hobby Lobby and Micheal's. Target and Walmart doesn't carry good Halloween decorations like they used to, unless you are shopping for a costume for your child. But Micheal's carries some nice gothic Halloween decorations.


----------



## Bethany

panther93 said:


> The only two places I shop for Halloween decorations is Hobby Lobby and Micheal's. Target and Walmart doesn't carry good Halloween decorations like they used to, unless you are shopping for a costume for your child. But Micheal's carries some nice gothic Halloween decorations.


Hey panther93, welcome to the forum from a fellow Floridian.
there is a group in Florida called Florida Haunters. They have a facebook page & also have Make & Takes if you're interested.


----------



## panther93

Bethany said:


> Hey panther93, welcome to the forum from a fellow Floridian.
> there is a group in Florida called Florida Haunters. They have a facebook page & also have Make & Takes if you're interested.


Thanks for the info of the Facebook page. I have joined.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

For anyone planning on buying something from GrandinRoad this year, I was just on their website and noticed that they now accept PayPal for transactions. Regular PayPal (so choice of checking or credit card from your PayPal account), not the PayPal special credit thing they were pushing as an option before. i know a lot of people were hoping for this payment option so hopefully they will be getting in stuff this year members want to buy.


----------



## Hilda

Jumping in thread to follow along. Thanks Ghost of Spookie.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

I love this thread.


----------



## Hilda

Edit: Oops. Wrong thread. My bad.


----------



## thanosstar

Des moines iowas halloween express opens in july &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Caroluna

Sorry, I didn't think to get a picture, but RiteAid has gargoyles in the garden section again.


----------



## kmeyer1313

Is there a Tuesday Morning 2015 thread yet? I found a couple of goodies!


----------



## mikeerdas

*Gemmy Lightshow Projection "Gobos": Ghost, Spider, and Witches*

These looks cool at first glance. Looking forward to seeing demo videos:

*Gemmy Lightshow Projection "Gobos": Ghost, Spider, and Witches*:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/141533-new-2015-gemmy-lightshow-projection-ghost-witch-spider-gobos-home-depot.html#post1745157


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

kmeyer1313 said:


> Is there a Tuesday Morning 2015 thread yet? I found a couple of goodies!


There is now! Post away.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/141536-2015-tuesday-morning-stores.html#post1745179


----------



## kreepy.kevin

I got my Vulture a couple weeks ago and its awesome. Perfect to go along with the rest of my Crazy Bonez Skeletons.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow those both look great!


----------



## thanosstar

Just got confirmation the des moines iowa halloween express opens in july as usual. Bout a twi hour drive from me but im cool with it


----------



## Bethany

Love the rat & vulture, but I am on the fence about the way the vulture is painted.


----------



## lbc

I needed a little time to consider it, but I decided I like the way the vulture is painted. I also want this animated owl when it makes it into stores so I can start a haunted aviary.


----------



## Penumbra

That owl looks great, I'll be keeping an eye out for it too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That owl looks interesting! Wish they had a video of it up. Curious how the wings move and what sounds it makes (would hope no singing just hoots!)


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> Love the rat & vulture, but I am on the fence about the way the vulture is painted.


There is also a version of it that is colored like most of the line: http://www.spidersoftheweb.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=73&products_id=747



Ghost of Spookie said:


> That owl looks interesting! Wish they had a video of it up. Curious how the wings move and what sounds it makes (would hope no singing just hoots!)


With the ominous appearance, I would think that it would sound peeved, hopefully. I really cannot see that owl singing, but one never knows


----------



## ooojen

Heheh-- I've heard a lot of different owl species make a lot of different sounds-- hoots, screeches, rattles, barks (during breeding season Barred Owls even sound a lot like monkeys!) but I've never yet heard one do anything akin to singing! That would be a travesty!
Prop looks darned cool, though. I'll be watching for it.


----------



## craftylittlewitch

Walmart has Ouija boards on clearance right now (online) for $4.97. Quality is meh, but for 5 bucks... One note: planchette takes 3 AAA batteries. Not sure what for and none of the reviews mention it.


----------



## kreepy.kevin

Here is the bone colored Vulture that Garthgoyle was referring to.


----------



## Bethany

Think Walmart is out of the Ouija Boards 
Hope everyone who wanted one got one!


----------



## KimmyBlanks

Getting pretty excited that it's almost June since Halloween items start appearing in stores around July here!


----------



## carolann

I was at Hobby Lobby today and they had an aisle with faux pumpkins, black & purple sparkly garland, autumn garlands, some dish towels out. I didn't look at everything because I was in a hurry.


----------



## panther93

carolann said:


> I was at Hobby Lobby today and they had an aisle with faux pumpkins, black & purple sparkly garland, autumn garlands, some dish towels out. I didn't look at everything because I was in a hurry.


The Hobby Lobby in my area waits until September to stock the Halloween merchandise. They always put out the Christmas decorations before the Halloween stuff.


----------



## Laredo

Yes, the week or 2 leading up to Memorial Day weekend usually shows the first sign of *Autumn *merchandise at HL. Got a later start this year but I spotted this yesterday:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Laredo, gee your store is further along than mine. They had pumpkins way on the very top shelf last week but that's it. They still have Home Decor items on deeper clearance and haven't cleared the shelves off yet. They do set up pretty fast though so i'm sure next week things will be looking better at mine. BTW I started a separate store thread for them for 2015 just the other day and posted a few items I found interesting from my store. I see we are all hitting HL at the same time! I actually went in for a summer item only to find out it was getting to be slim pickins already. Caught a glimpse of orange high up on the shelves and knew it would be soon.

I wonder what Funkin pricing will be this year. They were too high up on the shelf to tell. Joann's carries Funkins as well but my store stocks them kind of late. I prefer that brand over the kind that Michaels carries. I might need one or two pumpkins this year since I bought a few more Villafane pumpkin vine arms and legs last year. Also picked up AtmosFear's singing pumpkin jamboree projection dvd that I might use. Anyone know if you can you use the 40% off coupon on the Funkins?


----------



## spookydave

I'm jealous!! We don't see anything like that until september, thats it i'm moving


----------



## lbc

I just preordered some New for 2015 items at www.HalloweenAsylum.com with coupon code MEM2015 for 15% off and $5 flat rate shipping including oversized items on orders of $50 or more through 5/26/15. I preordered some Legends and the new AtmosFX's DVDs.


----------



## lbc

Halloween Asylum extended their Memorial Day sale through today and added a few more items for presale. You might find better prices on some of the items, but the $5 flat rate shipping including oversizes items has me hooked. Some items I've preordered:


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I wonder what Funkin pricing will be this year. They were too high up on the shelf to tell. Joann's carries Funkins as well but my store stocks them kind of late. I prefer that brand over the kind that Michaels carries. I might need one or two pumpkins this year since I bought a few more Villafane pumpkin vine arms and legs last year. Also picked up AtmosFear's singing pumpkin jamboree projection dvd that I might use. Anyone know if you can you use the 40% off coupon on the Funkins?


At HL, you can use the 40% off coupon on anything that is regular priced normal merchandise, so yes, you should be able to use them on the fake pumpkins. Once they go on sale, though, you won't be able to. The cheapest I saw was $17.99/$19.99 for the really small ones, medium black ones, ect. The medium white ones were $25, I think?? The larger orange ones were in the $30 range, if I remember correctly. I didn't check the largest, taller orange one...it will probably be around the $30 range, or more, I would think. I can't remember 100% on the prices, but they were around these prices.

I needed the rounder/slightly flatter large orange one, but not for $30 for just one fake pumpkin...even with the coupon. I'll just have to keep watching, lol. I wish they had the medium round orange in my store...I might have picked one of those up, but they only had the white and black, which won't work for me.


----------



## GiggleingGhost

Hey folks,

Sorry for the delay in posting this but several weeks ago(???) we were driving home from a trip and we stopped at several Cracker Barrels. To my delight each of them had a few Halloween items in their sale corner. I can't help but to get all warm and fuzzy this time of year when I see some orange and black ANYTHING for sale! Lol. Check your local Cracker Barrel and see if they have any Halloween stuff on sale. You just never know?


----------



## Greenwick

This isn't new, but it is a Halloween thing currently for sale in my area and thus makes me happy. Ever since last Halloween, a local discount store has been selling these baker's chocolate & mold kits for a dollar:

http://www.amazon.com/Bakers-Halloween-Premium-Chocolate-Baking/dp/B00NO3A2HG

I got one, but was holding off on getting any more until they went cheaper.


----------



## 22606

WitchyKitty said:


> I needed the rounder/slightly flatter large orange one, but not for $30 for just one fake pumpkin...even with the coupon. I'll just have to keep watching, lol. I wish they had the medium round orange in my store...I might have picked one of those up, but they only had the white and black, which won't work for me.


Try checking Target, provided they actually get Halloween merchandise this year - which is questionable at the rate that they are going


----------



## WitchyKitty

Garthgoyle said:


> Try checking Target, provided they actually get Halloween merchandise this year - which is questionable at the rate that they are going


It will probably be quite awhile before Target gets any in. Mine doesn't put anything out until after school supplies are sold...I was hoping to find one sooner. I'll keep my eyes open, though. Maybe online will get them sooner. Thanks!


----------



## 22606

WitchyKitty said:


> It will probably be quite awhile before Target gets any in. Mine doesn't put anything out until after school supplies are sold...I was hoping to find one sooner. I'll keep my eyes open, though. Maybe online will get them sooner. Thanks!


No problem. I hope that you manage to find something before the season at a fair rate, as $30 for one foam pumpkin is insane


----------



## WitchyKitty

Garthgoyle said:


> No problem. I hope that you manage to find something before the season at a fair rate, as $30 for one foam pumpkin is insane


Lol, yeah, it is insane. With the 40% coupon, I could get it for about $18 plus tax (so, $20)...but when I have gotten them for $2.49 off season before, my brain just won't let me do it, lol.


----------



## punkineater

I saw the two rows of Funkins at HL yesterday; every color, size & shape. Made me swoon. But, as mentioned, even with the 40% off coupon, they're still on the pricey side. *whiny voice*Whyyyyyyyyyyyyy?

WitchyKitty, you were correct on the prices~hubby asked a clerk.


----------



## Hollowman68

I was in Michaels yesterday and the had the Fall/Halloween signs up for the Merchandise Aisles already, granted there was still just summer stuff down the aisle but it was nice to see the signs are being put up!


----------



## Bethany

Was in Hobby Lobby yesterday & they Had Fall/Halloween & Christmas!! Are you kidding me?? Little early for both IMO


----------



## mommiemae

Before I moved I went to Hobby Lobby in Houston and saw the fall/Halloween stuff for sale. I got a couple of cross stitch kits on sale. And at the Joann Fabrics I got the rest of every bit of Halloween fabric they had on Clearance.


----------



## Greenwick

I haven't been down to the actual store in a week or two, but on their website they list fall floral stuff now:

http://www.dollartree.com/Seasonal-Holidays/Fall-Faux-Flowers/1248c933c933/index.cat

I'm excited to see what their bobble heads are this year. And if they have any of that cool plastic fencing like they did last year, I'm gonna get some.


----------



## EvilDog

Maybe i can sneak a few pics in of halloween decor.  usally not til august or so.


----------



## Greenwick

Ooooooooooh..... That would be exciting!


----------



## whichypoo

I am a sneaking on to this thread lol


----------



## thanosstar

ok Cedar Rapids Iowa michaels ,hobby lobby, and Gordmans all starting to trickle in halloween items!! also the Des Moines Iowa Halloween Express at the Merle Hay mall opens mid July!


----------



## Ozchris

So Jealous of you guys in the States the Halloween stuff you have available is awesome, we have very little in way of choice in oz.
So Connor and myself are having a crack at making a lot of it ourselves.


----------



## booswife02

http://shop.crackerbarrel.com/s?defaultSearchTextValue=Search&searchKeywords=Halloween&Action=submit
This isn't in stores yet but Cracker Barrel just started their Halloween listings on their web site. There are no pics but at least we can read about what's coming. They always have the neatest things.


----------



## mommiemae

Has anyone checked out the Home Depot site yet? I found this:

http://www.homedepot.com/b/Decor-Holiday-Decorations-Halloween-Harvest/N-5yc1vZc2ve


----------



## Penumbra

I think I might have mentioned this on previous threads, but if you live in Oregon and have a Hiron's nearby, they keep their Halloween items out all year.


----------



## Hilda

Thanks boos wife for the heads up!

Hey GoS!! I don't know what this is yet... but I have a feeling I want it!!!! hahahaha
This might be this year's offering in the 'haunted appliances' series. (I hope!)

http://shop.crackerbarrel.com/Anima...hRank=-product_site_launch_date&searchSize=12


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda said:


> Thanks boos wife for the heads up!
> 
> Hey GoS!! I don't know what this is yet... but I have a feeling I want it!!!! hahahaha
> This might be this year's offering in the 'haunted appliances' series. (I hope!)
> 
> http://shop.crackerbarrel.com/Anima...hRank=-product_site_launch_date&searchSize=12



I can't wait to see the item photo when they post it. I'm so impressed with the unique items they get in every year. Always at least one I'd like. Thanks for the heads up. I know the online stuff isn't up real late in the season as it sells out and the rest I guess they save for in-store purchases. Since I don't have a Cracker Barrel in my area this is my easiest way to shop there.


----------



## Evil Elf

I'm not sure, but it sounds like an item Spirit Halloween had last year.

See the manufacturer's info on it here.

Check out the video on the site. If you've seen the haunted urn that's usually everywhere, it's pretty much like that. Although it says it's a Spirit Exclusive, so this probably isn't it.


----------



## CHEFJULI

Glad to see Home Depot starting to put some stuff out online! Anyone check out Lowe's?


----------



## boobird

I think Pier One has their Halloween online...looks new from last year!:

http://www.pier1.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-pier1_us-Site/default/Search-Show?q=halloween


----------



## 22606

I love the look of the scroll lantern, but even the sale price is absurd At least they have _some_ affordable items, though.


----------



## boobird

Garthgoyle said:


> I love the look of the scroll lantern, but even the sale price is absurd At least they have _some_ affordable items, though.


I like this year better than last year, seems like they are getting away from uber-cutesy. Still nothing I would buy unless deeply discounted


----------



## panther93

I know next month Micheal's and my nearest Dollar General will start putting out Halloween decorations.


----------



## EvilDog

panther93 said:


> I know next month Micheal's and my nearest Dollar General will start putting out Halloween decorations.


So will my job. Well i will get to get a peak at it.  only time i love reail.


----------



## Mike and Tiff

my At Home store is putting their stuff right now as I stand here. they have a whole line of bleeding candels that are pretty cool.


----------



## Hilda

Mike and Tiff said:


> my At Home store is putting their stuff right now as I stand here. they have a whole line of bleeding candels that are pretty cool.


And you don't share photos!?!?!  GASP  hahaha


----------



## a_granger

Out local Hobby Lobby just started bringing out the pumpkins!!!


----------



## Bogmire

My At Home has zip out. But the manager reassured me it won't be long before the shelf's start getting stocked.


----------



## Bonnie Huber

SWEET!!
Will def. check them out.


----------



## Mike and Tiff

Their pose and stay type skeletons are better then the ones they had last year $50







Bleeding candles 





















There were several more aisles with a few shelves worth of things on each, tons of blow ups and pumpkins.

~ Tiff


----------



## Mike and Tiff

Hilda said:


> And you don't share photos!?!?!  GASP  hahaha


I had to wait till I got home. But I knew you would want them so I posted pics just for you.


----------



## Mike and Tiff

Some How I came home with $200 worth of stuff........ I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Bethany

Mike and Tiff said:


> Their pose and stay type skeletons are better then the ones they had last year $50
> View attachment 244904
> 
> 
> There were several more aisles with a few shelves worth of things on each, tons of blow ups and pumpkins.
> 
> ~ Tiff


I need to find one of these stores!!

Those pose & stays don't have "full formed" feet Were the hands? Their feet are not solid like the ones CVS, Walgreens & BJ's sell.  Got mine for $50 at those places and BJ's had light up eyes. Hope they're not more this year..


----------



## CHEFJULI

Nice stuff! The closet one to me is in Orlando! May have to make a road trip!


----------



## Mike and Tiff

yeah they are not the best, but better then last years. Last years had some metal piece and bolts the held the limbs together and they did not pose and stay at all. They do have hands. I might buy some when they go 50% off but $50 is too much for these.

~Tiff


----------



## pumpkinking30

Went to Michaels in Haines City, FL today. Nothing much to speak of yet. They did have one end cap that had some Halloween signs and a few of the regular potion bottles out. They also had some fall flowers, and a few artificial pumpkins (not the carvable kind though). They did have a lot of boxes marked "fall decor" in the aisles waiting to be put on the shelves. I will check back in a week or so to see what's new then. 

In other news, Cracker Barrel here has their patriotic/ 4th of July merchandise on 25% off now, so it shouldn't be too long until the Halloween stuff appears since CB doesn't have that pesky "back to school" stuff to deal with. I figure its just a matter of reducing and moving the summer stuff out.


----------



## 22606

Mike and Tiff said:


> ...They do have hands.


Except for those that were caught stealing I think that she wanted to know if the skeletons' hands were finished on both sides, unlike the feet. Just going out a limb here, I will say that they _should_ be, since missing palms would be quite awkward...


----------



## Mike and Tiff

Garthgoyle said:


> Except for those that were caught stealing I think that she wanted to know if the skeletons' hands were finished on both sides, unlike the feet. Just going out a limb here, I will say that they _should_ be, since missing palms would be quite awkward...


Oh ok, yes they were filled in.


----------



## Shadowbat

Our local Michaels has an end of Halloween ribbon.


----------



## HazelLenore

Was in a Joann Fabrics in Los Angeles today and noticed they were putting out Halloween stuff. Just pumpkins and some small skeletons at this point, but I was mightily excited to see anything this early.


----------



## ferguc

AT HOME store today


----------



## ferguc




----------



## ferguc




----------



## ferguc




----------



## ferguc




----------



## ferguc




----------



## EvilDog

Where are you? I want to see halloween stuff!


----------



## pipresidente

Looks from the tags like these are from At Home. None near me :-( http://www.athome.com/store-locator/


----------



## ferguc

These are from AT HOME in Lexington KY more pics to follow


----------



## ferguc

<img style="" src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=245019&stc=1" attachmentid="245019" alt="" id="vbattach_245019" class="previewthumb align_0 size_fullsize"><img style="" src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=245020&stc=1" attachmentid="245020" alt="" id="vbattach_245020" class="previewthumb align_0 size_fullsize"><img style="" src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=245021&stc=1" attachmentid="245021" alt="" id="vbattach_245021" class="previewthumb align_0 size_fullsize">


----------



## ferguc




----------



## ferguc




----------



## ferguc




----------



## ferguc




----------



## ferguc

will post more pics later. i tried not to take pics of stuff from last year. these appear to be new styles for the most part


----------



## ferguc




----------



## ferguc




----------



## ferguc




----------



## ferguc

that's it for now. it looks as if they only have about a quarter of their Halloween stuff out!!!!


----------



## EvilDog

I nned to work there! :O nice!!!


----------



## CHEFJULI

WOW! What great pics! Is this At Garden store? I'm so bummed that we don't have one. I LOVE that Skelly Scorpion!!!! I have to figure out how to get my hands on one of those! Keep those pictures coming! Fantastic!


----------



## ferguc

AT HOME store. formerly known as GARDEN RIDGE


----------



## Zombiesmash

Love the Winged Skeleton!


----------



## sumrtym

Zombiesmash said:


> Love the Winged Skeleton!


Same one World Market had last year too.


----------



## Zombiesmash

sumrtym said:


> Same one World Market had last year too.


Really? That's awesome as I don't have an At Home near me. I don't remember seeing it at WM last year, maybe it'll return.


----------



## Bethany

ferguc said:


>


Def. going to have to get me a spider & scorpion!!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Does anyone know if other stores typically carry any of the same merchandise as this At Home store? I'm in PA and don't have any of them near me - the closest one is about 4-5 hours. DH will salivate over that scorpion skeleton and I also like the spider skeleton too. If another store is unlikely to carry them, I would love to make an arrangement with another member who might be willing to pick them up if they were taking a trip there. Of course I'd pay shipping. 

Last year Big Lots had an awesome witch that a member posted and I searched ALL our local stores, contacted the corporate offices & called around to other stores. I'm still bummed about not getting her. I think I'm going to feel the same way about these two skeleton guys if I miss out.


----------



## Jeepers

I have a store near me that I'm going to check out. I want one of those scorpions myself and maybe one of the half skeletons. Thank you Ferguc for the post.


----------



## EvilDog

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Does anyone know if other stores typically carry any of the same merchandise as this At Home store? I'm in PA and don't have any of them near me - the closest one is about 4-5 hours. DH will salivate over that scorpion skeleton and I also like the spider skeleton too. If another store is unlikely to carry them, I would love to make an arrangement with another member who might be willing to pick them up if they were taking a trip there. Of course I'd pay shipping.
> 
> Last year Big Lots had an awesome witch that a member posted and I searched ALL our local stores, contacted the corporate offices & called around to other stores. I'm still bummed about not getting her. I think I'm going to feel the same way about these two skeleton guys if I miss out.




Wondering the same thing.


----------



## Mike and Tiff

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Does anyone know if other stores typically carry any of the same merchandise as this At Home store?


Our has the same stuff Ferguc posted except for the spider and such, but they were in the middle of putting stuff up when I was there, so I'm sure they will have them. I'm going back tomorrow to see what else they put out and let you know.


----------



## Jeepers

I just called my AtHome store and they have all of their Halloween stuff up already. Gonna go for sure now.


----------



## Jeepers

Originally Posted by Jenn&MattFromPA View Post
Does anyone know if other stores typically carry any of the same merchandise as this At Home store? I just found out from the crazy bonez sight that there is a store called Spiders of the Web.com that carries all of the crazy bonez skeletons. I haven't checked prices yet but they carry alot more Halloween stuff too. 18% off everything too. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Jeepers

Also found out that At Home skeletons scorpion and spider are called mini crazy bonez skeletons. There is a variety of them not just those two.


----------



## themyst

Love the skeleton scorpion! I don't have an AtHome store near me though.


----------



## ooojen

Skeleton scorpions are on ebay fairly cheaply, but the shipping about doubles the cost.


----------



## Kenneth

A local haunt page posted these images to their Facebook from the Cracker Barrel!


----------



## Shadowbat

For those who have a Pat Catans around, they started putting out their Fall and Halloween merchandise.


----------



## DvlsToy

No AT HOME stores near me either... one coming soon 59 miles away though.... ugh... I really like some of thier stuff too.


----------



## pipresidente

This may be the wrong thread to post in but I wanted to share my find. I have been agonizing over how to make a fence for my cemetery and to keep the kids away from my props. I'm just not the PVC cutting kind of girl. I just went to Lowes and got 8 sections of fence (28 inch high) for $100. Suits my purposes and I'm thrilled. I figure I saved money in time and materials after paint, finials, etc. I need to buy the stakes (8x$5) but I want to see if I need them for each break or not before I buy. For anyone who is crafty but not THAT crafty, I thought you might like this find.


----------



## pipresidente

So after Lowes I went to Michaels. They have some Halloween on the shelves!
I even made an arrangement while I was there and the prices were reduced! Sorry these are sideways-
I saw lots of florals, spiders, and decorative pumpkins. 
They also had the plastic pumpkins up on the high shelves. Last year you could personalize them. Waiting for that again!

[ATT












A






CH=CONFIG]245176[/ATTACH]


----------



## gloomycatt

I got my 1st Reeses peanut butter pumpkin of the year! Just now at Walgreens


----------



## Mike and Tiff

Mike and Tiff said:


> Our has the same stuff Ferguc posted except for the spider and such, but they were in the middle of putting stuff up when I was there, so I'm sure they will have them. I'm going back tomorrow to see what else they put out and let you know.


Ok yes they have the same stuff, so my assumption is all of them are the same merch (there are still some empty shelves). They also have Rat and Kitty Bonez








Jack and Sally approve the Bonez


----------



## Haunty

Fall floral & ribbons at Micheals Crafts.... slackers.


----------



## ooojen

pipresidente said:


> So after Lowes I went to Michaels. They have some Halloween on the shelves!
> I even made an arrangement while I was there and the prices were reduced! Sorry these are sideways-
> I saw lots of florals, spiders, and decorative pumpkins.
> They also had the plastic pumpkins up on the high shelves. Last year you could personalize them. Waiting for that again!


Love love love those curly metal-looking thingies! Whatever they are, I want some!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Jeepers said:


> Also found out that At Home skeletons scorpion and spider are called mini crazy bonez skeletons. There is a variety of them not just those two.



Do you have any idea how big ( or little as the case may be) the scorpions are? I know my daughter will want one, she became obsessed with Penny Dreadful this season and the scorpion is a big symbol in that. I like him and the mini rat but I'm curious just how "mini" they are??


----------



## Mike and Tiff

the rat is the size of a real rat (see my pic above) the scorpion is a little bigger then the rat. I'll take a pic and post it.


----------



## Mike and Tiff

I also thought of Penny dreadful


----------



## disembodiedvoice

oh wow, thank you Mike and Tiff. They aren't that mini, they're a good size. I called my At Home and they haven't put their Halloween out yet, she said they are starting very slooooly ( that's actually how she said it lol) so I will check in with them in a week or so. I love all those critters.


----------



## Alise

Has anyone seen anything at Sam's Club? They used to have stuff every year, and last year they had nothing here. My husband checked when he went to IN, and they didn't have anything up there either.


----------



## Mike and Tiff

Sams had good stuff for Halloween years ago, but now they suck. I don't even bother checking anymore.


----------



## Bogmire

I miss the old Sam's Club, I got an awesome pirate skeleton and butler from them years ago, now they just so seem to sell cheap costumes and candy.


----------



## Jeepers

Thanks for pic Mike and Tiff. Now I want 'em all! lol


----------



## EvilDog

I have to wait til august til my store brings out halloween.


----------



## Mike and Tiff

see next post

Mike


----------



## Mike and Tiff

pipresidente said:


> This may be the wrong thread to post in but I wanted to share my find. I have been agonizing over how to make a fence for my cemetery and to keep the kids away from my props. I'm just not the PVC cutting kind of girl. I just went to Lowes and got 8 sections of fence (28 inch high) for $100. Suits my purposes and I'm thrilled. I figure I saved money in time and materials after paint, finials, etc. I need to buy the stakes (8x$5) but I want to see if I need them for each break or not before I buy. For anyone who is crafty but not THAT crafty, I thought you might like this find.
> View attachment 245166
> View attachment 245167
> View attachment 245168


we have the taller sections of fence that are 48 inches tall, this fencing is awesome! easy to install and or move if needed. we use this to divide our yard because we have two very different size dogs out there. but for one month out of the year it surrounds our cemetery in our yard haunt.
Mike


----------



## themyst

Mike and Tiff said:


> Sams had good stuff for Halloween years ago, but now they suck. I don't even bother checking anymore.


I was really disappointed that Sam's Club didn't have anything last year also. Somebody's executive decision, I guess.


----------



## Kenneth

SO i'm in love with those skeletons! I went to my At Home today to see if they had them but they were just in the beginning
stages of putting things out. 









Also went to the Cracker Barrel to check out their stuff, they have this wonderful lamp, pictured in the bottom left corner, 
with a hand that turns on the light and it makes noise and the skull appears on the shade. 50 bucks, though. 
Though I thought it WOULD be perfect for like an Addams Family themed party.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Kenneth said:


> SO i'm in love with those skeletons! I went to my At Home today to see if they had them but they were just in the beginning
> stages of putting things out.
> 
> View attachment 245214
> 
> 
> Also went to the Cracker Barrel to check out their stuff, they have this wonderful lamp, pictured in the bottom left corner,
> with a hand that turns on the light and it makes noise and the skull appears on the shade. 50 bucks, though.
> Though I thought it WOULD be perfect for like an Addams Family themed party.
> 
> View attachment 245216


Oh yes, I love that lamp!!


----------



## pipresidente

Mike and Tiff said:


> we have the taller sections of fence that are 48 inches tall, this fencing is awesome! easy to install and or move if needed. we use this to divide our yard because we have two very different size dogs out there. but for one month out of the year it surrounds our cemetery in our yard haunt.
> Mike


Nice! Yeah they had the taller fence units there too and I liked those a lot but I know they were more expensive- maybe $19 a piece? These were marked down to under $14 each so I grabbed them up! I'm ok with them being shorter. Just need to keep the kids out of the cemetery, and frankly, my little ones will be glad to have the skeletons behind a fence- they are terrified of them. Glad to know they are an easy install- looked like it will be if it's not too cold in October to put then in the ground here. I am aiming for early October!


----------



## pipresidente

Kenneth said:


> SO i'm in love with those skeletons! I went to my At Home today to see if they had them but they were just in the beginning
> stages of putting things out.
> 
> View attachment 245214
> 
> 
> Also went to the Cracker Barrel to check out their stuff, they have this wonderful lamp, pictured in the bottom left corner,
> with a hand that turns on the light and it makes noise and the skull appears on the shade. 50 bucks, though.
> Though I thought it WOULD be perfect for like an Addams Family themed party.
> 
> View attachment 245216


Lots of great stuff at my Cracker Barrel in PA! The display looked just like this in the picture. I picked up some of those cutesy signs. Great prices. Lady told me that they put it out yesterday and already had sales. She warned that they might not get more so if you like what you see, get it. The lamp was very cool. People were playing with it.


----------



## spiney99

pipresidente said:


> Nice! Yeah they had the taller fence units there too and I liked those a lot but I know they were more expensive- maybe $19 a piece? These were marked down to under $14 each so I grabbed them up! I'm ok with them being shorter. Just need to keep the kids out of the cemetery, and frankly, my little ones will be glad to have the skeletons behind a fence- they are terrified of them. Glad to know they are an easy install- looked like it will be if it's not too cold in October to put then in the ground here. I am aiming for early October!


Thanks!! you both just saved me a weekend of work


----------



## tinafromidaho

I wish we had At Home stores in Idaho


----------



## Chelsiestein

Yesterday at JoAnn Fabric & Craft store. They only had about an 8 foot section set up so far. Also some scarecrows and pumpkins. I forgot to take a photo of the fabric, but I bought 2 yards of this one to make a skirt:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sorry duplicate post.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kenneth said:


> SO i'm in love with those skeletons! I went to my At Home today to see if they had them but they were just in the beginning
> stages of putting things out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also went to the Cracker Barrel to check out their stuff, they have this wonderful lamp, pictured in the bottom left corner,
> with a hand that turns on the light and it makes noise and the skull appears on the shade. 50 bucks, though.
> Though I thought it WOULD be perfect for like an Addams Family themed party.


My husband was traveling the last 2 weeks and stopped in to check on his Mom. He said they were going to go to lunch at some place called Cracker Barrel and I got all excited and asked him to tell me if they had any halloween out. He said he didn't see any and I'm not sure if he really walked around or not as he knew I was going to have him send me photos through the phone and maybe pick up something. No Cracker Barrels where we live so I thought their lunching there was a sign. She's up in age and doesn't drive so it's not even like I can ask her to pick something up for me. 

Really liking that lamp too! What makes it stand out above all the similar lamps for me is the hand with the pull chain for the lamp. Kenneth did you see it work? I'm guessing the hand is animated and pulls the cord and the light comes on?


@@[email protected]@ can you post your Cracker Barrel photos to the "CB -- Hallowee 2015" thread I just started: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/142258-cracker-barrel-halloween-2015-a.html Great if you can post full size ones for a better view. Thanks. I just love their unique stuff.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

For those of you in the Atlanta area, the two Cracker Barrels off I-85 have their Halloween out. It's the Jimmy Carter exit and exit 114 (I can't remember the street name).


----------



## Danielball483

I'm gonna be in Charlotte for two weeks. Gonna go looking around for places with Halloween stuff out. Gonna check out the At Home there and see what they got.


----------



## Alise

I found some stuff at the Gordman's in Evansville, IN


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

I've loaded videos of the following items in the Cracker Barrel thread, for those that want to see them in action before you buy: The Addams-style Lamp, the Bluetooth Pumpkin speaker, and the Ghost Game.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/142258-cracker-barrel-halloween-2015-a.html


----------



## Spookybella977

chelsiestein I love the fabric you bought!


----------



## Chelsiestein

Spookybella977 said:


> chelsiestein I love the fabric you bought!


Thank you! I took a photo of all the JoAnn Halloween fabric yesterday. I will upload the photos today


----------



## Chelsiestein

Yesterday at JoAnn Fabric & Crafts. I went two days in a row... :}


----------



## pipresidente

Chelsiestein said:


> View attachment 245380
> View attachment 245381
> View attachment 245382
> View attachment 245383
> View attachment 245384
> View attachment 245385
> Yesterday at JoAnn Fabric & Crafts. I went two days in a row... :}


Are those skeleton vultures I see?


----------



## Chelsiestein

Yes, they are vultures!


----------



## booswife02

Found this magazine at Tuesday morning for $2.99 and it's great. I spoke with the manager she said that unlike past years they will only be getting two shipments this year. Everything will come in two shipments instead of new things each week. Better for us I suppose. We won't need to make a ton of trips to see what they have. She said first shipment is expected the end of July


----------



## booswife02

Do we have a separate Michaels thread?
Here's what I found today at my Michaels. It's a start


----------



## vwgirl

JoAnns here is starting. Walked into 2 end caps and boxes all over an aisle way. Needless to say its all already on sale at 40 % off, so the vulture had to come home with me.


----------



## pipresidente

I need that vulture. Must. Go. Tomorrow.


----------



## CandyCornPrincess

vwgirl said:


> JoAnns here is starting. Walked into 2 end caps and boxes all over an aisle way. Needless to say its all already on sale at 40 % off, so the vulture had to come home with me.


Cool! I love those Halloween trees! I'll have to stop by my local Joann's soon and see if they have any in stock


----------



## Kenneth

NICE! My Joann's didn't seem to have much last year so i'm not getting my hopes up but it's definitely
on my list to check out!!


----------



## booswife02

My JoAnns was pretty good!


----------



## booswife02

More JoAnn Fabrics


----------



## booswife02

Michaels has an end cap done


----------



## Kenneth

I'M DYING over those cages at JoAnn's...do you recall how much they were?

Also, I wonder if they meant to spell out "PMS" with those spell books? LOL.


----------



## moonbaby345

Love the trees!How much were they?


----------



## cinders

Kenneth said:


> Also, I wonder if they meant to spell out "PMS" with those spell books? LOL.


HaHaHa! I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## Danielball483

I want those skeleton dogs. Real cool


----------



## Mike and Tiff

Kenneth said:


> I'M DYING over those cages at JoAnn's...do you recall how much they were?
> 
> Also, I wonder if they meant to spell out "PMS" with those spell books? LOL.


The smaller cage is 19.99


----------



## mikeerdas

Sounds like the merch is finally moving. I'm really looking forward to the First Sighting of Gemmy's new "gobo" lightshow projection units that project moving ghosts, bats, witches, cats, and spiders. As in On The Shelf. Separate thread for those units, but feel free to please here, I've yet to see any currently for sale anywhere, online or brick-and-mortar. Glad I grabbed the product screenshots before the take-down:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/141533-new-2015-gemmy-lightshow-projection-ghost-witch-spider-gobos-home-depot.html


----------



## Bethany

Went to the At Home store in Orlando. Didn't have everything out but still had a bit I wanted. 
Bought the entire box of "mini bonze" rats, spiders & scorpions. Picked some up for myself as well as for friends.


----------



## pipresidente

vwgirl said:


> JoAnns here is starting. Walked into 2 end caps and boxes all over an aisle way. Needless to say its all already on sale at 40 % off, so the vulture had to come home with me.


Just got my Joann's skeleton and vulture!! On sale for 24 each, then a 20% off coupon. Very happy with the skeleton. Poses with it's joints. May need another.


----------



## Sidnami

Neither Joann nor At Homes has their Halloween collection up here in Michigan yet. I went looking over a few days ago. Very bummed!


----------



## Dulcet Jones

Not merchandise but a local costume shop here had a teenager in a "white jump suit era" Elvis costume out front holding a big "Halloween is Coming!" sign. Sorry I couldn't get a pic.


----------



## Halloweencraze12

I'm hoping big lots starts setting up soon! They usually start around this time!


----------



## Bethany

The Joann's I went to didn't have theirs out either and the Michael's only had a small endcap. 
Passed 2 Big Lots but didn't stop at either. Have been VERY disappointed in BL's offerings for years. I miss the days of the cool stuff they used to sell at halloween.


----------



## pipresidente

For those who want the vulture but don't have JoAnn's nearby, spidersoftheweb.com has them and they are on Amazon as well (through spiders).


----------



## TnHorrorFan

First pumpkin spice creamer I've seen so far this season and bought. Oh yea at Walmart


----------



## punkineater

Found this little beaut on K-Mart's website, though not available yet.
http://www.kmart.com/skeleton-fish-5.5-in/p-009W008176614001P?redirectType=SKIP_LEVEL

and for anybody interested in the Gemmy 'short circuit' attic light, they will carry it for $12.99
http://www.kmart.com/gemmy-hallowee...W006844030001P?prdNo=4&blockNo=4&blockType=G4

Both on my Want List.


----------



## Chelsiestein

punkineater said:


> Found this little beaut on K-Mart's website, though not available yet.
> http://www.kmart.com/skeleton-fish-5.5-in/p-009W008176614001P?redirectType=SKIP_LEVEL
> 
> and for anybody interested in the Gemmy 'short circuit' attic light, they will carry it for $12.99
> http://www.kmart.com/gemmy-hallowee...W006844030001P?prdNo=4&blockNo=4&blockType=G4
> 
> Both on my Want List.


That skeleton fish is pretty cool!


----------



## Rustie

Thanks for the heads up! I'll be snagging both of these! I've been on the lookout for a good skeleton fish.


----------



## kathy2008

Hey, All! and especially Michigan peeps -- I went to the new Joann's in Livonia and they have a lot of Halloween decor out AND it's discounted. All the same stuff that was pictured earlier on this thread.


----------



## TheHatboxGhost

Ooh it feels good to be checking in here again! Just got back from Michael's in West LA where they've expanded their autumn florals AND popped out this lovely little end cap!! Last year they had a lot of pewter & black, it seems this year is gold + matte black! LOVE IT!!


----------



## ferguc

more stuff from AT HOME!!!


----------



## ferguc




----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ferguc




----------



## ferguc




----------



## ferguc




----------



## ferguc




----------



## ferguc




----------



## ferguc




----------



## Mike and Tiff

At Home also had this guy today


----------



## ooojen

ferguc said:


> more stuff from AT HOME!!!


Those crazy little zombie/crow/puppet-looking things! I don't know why, but I feel like my house would benefit immensely from a few of those! There are no At Home stores here, though, so I'll just have to find something else to fill the void.


----------



## screamqueen2012

ooojen said:


> Those crazy little zombie/crow/puppet-looking things! I don't know why, but I feel like my house would benefit immensely from a few of those! There are no At Home stores here, though, so I'll just have to find something else to fill the void.


omg, they are so ...what are they?? lol...i see a nest of grubs and worms. hmmm...i have to trick out my husband to get over to at home store..wonder if i can pull it off this weekend..haha


----------



## KissingCoffins

Booswife how much was the candelabra I'm in love with it!


----------



## themyst

ferguc said:


>


I am so envious! There are no stores in my area or within reasonable driving distance that carry anything like this cool merchandise. One year, a Spirit Halloween set up in a large rented space so it was really neat as they had all their props out, but the past couple of years they've rented a tiny cramped space so they can't hardly display anything and it's no fun at all. Looks like I better plan a road trip toward the fall just to do some decent Halloween browsing!


----------



## moonbaby345

ferguc said:


>


That scarecrow is awesome!


----------



## Bethany

ferguc said:


>


I am definately going back to get the door bell!! It was cool.



Mike and Tiff said:


> At Home also had this guy today
> View attachment 245736


Didn't see it in the one I was in.  Luckily I'm going back some time. 



ooojen said:


> Those crazy little zombie/crow/puppet-looking things! I don't know why, but I feel like my house would benefit immensely from a few of those! There are no At Home stores here, though, so I'll just have to find something else to fill the void.





screamqueen2012 said:


> omg, they are so ...what are they?? lol...i see a nest of grubs and worms. hmmm...i have to trick out my husband to get over to at home store..wonder if i can pull it off this weekend..haha


It is just a prop on a plastic stand. Actually styrofoam mostly. I looked at it (<$7.99) and wasn't really impressed. If it was less $ maybe. 
They also had a cat made the same way. 



themyst said:


> I am so envious! There are no stores in my area or within reasonable driving distance that carry anything like this cool merchandise. One year, a Spirit Halloween set up in a large rented space so it was really neat as they had all their props out, but the past couple of years they've rented a tiny cramped space so they can't hardly display anything and it's no fun at all. Looks like I better plan a road trip toward the fall just to do some decent Halloween browsing!


----------



## Mike and Tiff

Bethany said:


> I am definately going back to get the door bell!! It was cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see it in the one I was in.  Luckily I'm going back some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is just a prop on a plastic stand. Actually styrofoam mostly. I looked at it (<$7.99) and wasn't really impressed. If it was less $ maybe.
> They also had a cat made the same way.


Yeah I did not like the styrofoam bird either. I did get the doorbell, I thought it was cool, and it has four different sayings. I was really surprised with the spider Human head skeleton, its head can move side to side and the legs can move also.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

First sighting of the 2015 season for me, Michaels was putting stuff up yesterday...


----------



## Cloe

It's probably a good thing there's no At Home stores near me. I so would love a few things I've seen. My son and his wife are actually driving on their way back from a family reunion (her side) trip to Florida. I sent a message to his wife to let me know if they stop anywhere near one but I don't hold out much hope. I think Virginia is the furthest north they go. Sigh..It's hard to get outsiders to understand our excitement in seeing new Halloween offerings.


----------



## gloomycatt

I was at Joann fabrics today and saw a few things. Sorry no pictures but I was most excited about a string of mercury glass skull lights. They were $29.99 so definitely waiting for a coupon!


----------



## Deadna

themyst said:


> I am so envious! There are no stores in my area or within reasonable driving distance that carry anything like this cool merchandise. One year, a Spirit Halloween set up in a large rented space so it was really neat as they had all their props out, but the past couple of years they've rented a tiny cramped space so they can't hardly display anything and it's no fun at all. Looks like I better plan a road trip toward the fall just to do some decent Halloween browsing!


The chattering teeth were a CVS item last year. Do you have one of them nearby?


----------



## Chelsiestein

Some of the sights at Michael's this afternoon.


----------



## 22606

The nearest Michaels only had the endcap of candleholders (hate that the black skull pedestal version has a less-than-attractive gold interior that shows) and some harvest/pumpkins (the hanging, halved ones this year are something truly different). I really like those flowers with an eye peering forth from the bloom.


----------



## Chelsiestein

Garthgoyle said:


> The nearest Michaels only had the endcap of candleholders (hate that the black skull pedestal version has a less-than-attractive gold interior that shows) and some harvest/pumpkins (the hanging, halved ones this year are something truly different). I really like those flowers with an eye peering forth from the bloom.


My Michaels had the eyeball flowers last week when I went. All were in good shape except one. Only a week later and half the eyeballs are falling off or miss in all together. I dont know if customers were curious and tore them off, or if they're not made sturdy .


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Wow, that At Home store really looks neat! Nothing like that around here either. I'm dying to push the button on the eyeball doorbell! Looks like a really fun item!

Those giant pumpkins at Micheal's caught my eye too. Bet they're pretty pricey, but I can envision them around my fireplace, and they'd take you all the way from September til late November. Last year I made an unexpected stop in a different state at a Kirkland's store and got a pretty big ceramic pumpkin that had been 'carved' with an individual initial. Got that with our last name initial, and I rationalized the price by telling my DH that I'll have it forever (please no one break it!) and we can pass it along to our son or maybe if our daughter doesn't change her name. LOL!


----------



## Danielball483

Went to the At Home in Greenville, SC. They had a lot of Halloween stuff out and almost all the isles fully stocked. There seems to be a lot more selection versus last year. I took a plentiful amount of pictures for everyone.


----------



## Chelsiestein

I wish we had an At Home store in California


----------



## KissingCoffins

Chelsiestein said:


> I wish we had an At Home store in California


Same here! I love that "solicitors will be bitten" sign! I'm in a gated apartment and people still would knock on my door! Guess the large bat on my door isn't scary enough


----------



## Silver Spike

Wonderful photos. 

Lord I wish I lived in the states as we have nothing like the over in the UK.


----------



## Jeepers

Gloomycatt, Are you on JoAnn's email list? I get coupons all the time from it. Hope that helps you.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

KMART doesn't have them available yet to buy (apparently not yet in stock) but will have a few of the skeleton animals, including the mini rat and spider (no scorpion). They have them priced at 6.99 (so At Home is really good pricing at $3 less). 

SHINDIGZ has the Animated Eyeball Doorbell that At Home carries, $19.99 there (again At Home is really good pricing at $5 less). Shindigz also has the At Home Bone Crow, a bone crow with wings, upright skeleton rat, skeleton dog and barking skeleton dog, hanging skeleton spider and more. Worth a look but if you have an At Home near you I would stop there first.

If you don't have an At Home nearby and If you sign up for Shindigz emails, you can get a $10 off on orders $49 and over so that helps.



I think the Eyeball Doorbell looks interesting. Has anyone bought it yet and is there a video of it?


----------



## MorganaMourning

I need to see if there's an At Home near me. they have some great stuff!

I checked - closest is Pennsylvania. Too far from me.
I guess I'll dream from here.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OK if you thought At Home's Animated Doorbell is cool look at this one. I would love this one for my house....C..r...E...e..p...Y!

I've put this over to the Prop Section where it probably belongs. Videos there. Here's the link to the thread:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...-doorbell-prop-then-real-one.html#post1763886


----------



## Mike and Tiff

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I think the Eyeball Doorbell looks interesting. Has anyone bought it yet and is there a video of it?


We bought it. This is not my video but here is a short clip
https://www.facebook.com/tamera.k1966/videos/o.164316067069695/10153575688638619/?type=2&theater


----------



## RCIAG

I'm ridiculously jealous of you folks that have an At Home near you or even in your state!! We have ZERO in MD! I might have to visit the one in Chesapeake, VA when we go to the beach in Sept. this year but by then they'll be all into Christmas with no good Halloween stuff left!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Mike and Tiff said:


> We bought it. This is not my video but here is a short clip
> https://www.facebook.com/tamera.k1966/videos/o.164316067069695/10153575688638619/?type=2&theater



Thanks so much. Now I'm sold on it. Would probably try to give the eyeball a more realistic look but that's super cool. Year after year I see some of the best and best priced halloween items from this store. Plus they alway put out stuff early. 

If anyone will be going to At Home and wouldn't mind picking up an eyeball doorbell for me to ship, please PM. Thanks.


----------



## Penumbra

I am too envious of the people who are located near an At Home/Garden Ridge, every year they get a bunch of decorations I wish I could buy for myself. 

I did however use to have an Old Time Pottery which was more or less the same thing, just smaller.


----------



## lbc

The movement of Eyeball Doorbell makes me excited to see the Pathway Markers.


----------



## Gemmydude598

I'm hopefully going to at home tomorrow


----------



## EvilDog

lbc said:


> The movement of Eyeball Doorbell makes me excited to see the Pathway Markers.
> 
> View attachment 246079


Ccol eyes.  i like!!


----------



## Halloweeeiner

I was getting all sad looking at the At Home store pictures because there is a ton of stuff I would love to buy not realizing there are stores here in IL. I went on their website and found out theres one 20 mins from me!! Woo I'm so excited now!!


----------



## Sidnami

http://atmosfx.com/products/detail/phantasms?mc_cid=13c8cbbd55&mc_eid=a6ff970ea0

http://atmosfx.com/products/detail/witching-hour

Looks like Atmosfear FX has their newest creatures ready!


----------



## Jersey Devil

I went on Walmart.com and found a lot of good stuff at a discount since it is still before the season.


----------



## themyst

Jersey Devil said:


> I went on Walmart.com and found a lot of good stuff at a discount since it is still before the season.


I'm taking a look now. But what's with the bat's purple ears ... looks like she painted herself up for a night on the town, lol. That's not very scary. I guess I could paint them over.


----------



## Gemmydude598

Did they have the new big mouth billy bones


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sorry double post.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

themyst said:


> I'm taking a look now. But what's with the bat's purple ears ... looks like she painted herself up for a night on the town, lol. That's not very scary. I guess I could paint them over.



That bat so reminds me of the old 3D Three Stooges episode, "Spooks!". Kind of Shemp-y by giving the bat a face and big ears. If you never watched "Spooks!" you gotta see it and really best in 3D with glasses. Both the 2D and 3D versions are you tube. I have the 3D DVD. Great stuff as a kid, easy enough to overlook the wires holding the fake bat flying through the house LOL.


----------



## Jules17

Michael's has 70% off their Make Market line so I picked up a chalkboard pedestal and some other chalkboard items for my party.


----------



## CCdalek

When I went to Michaels today they were just starting to put out their Halloween selection. Other than the wreaths and ribbons, the only actual decorations they had were the lighted pumpkin and candelabra (Which they seem to have every year, just with different boxes) and a lighted Skeleton Dog. I actually thought the skeleton dog looked pretty cool; I didn't see it on display, but from the box it appeared to have a metal frame construction with a stringy/sparkly material to cover its inside. I would have taken pictures, but unfortunately I didn't have my camera with me at the time


----------



## CCdalek

Oh, and I forgot to mention, I did also see that they had their manual for where to put each decoration out, so I took a peek at that as well. It looks like they will also be getting these "BOO" and "EEK" illuminated letters, a lighted Skeleton Flamingo, and a Witch that pops out of a cauldron. They did not have these in stock yet, however.


----------



## gloomycatt

Deleted post


----------



## gloomycatt

Also saw coffin shaped shadow boxes and they started making the custom center pieces and wreaths


----------



## EvilDog

gloomycatt said:


> I got these at Michaels tonight
> View attachment 246220


Please flip photo before posting.  thanks.


----------



## screamqueen2012

At Home...ok got to go back cause mine did not have all this OUT...Did you all see the phonograph that GR has on its site?? i want that, the lighted signs are out here and there, joanns has some and they are expensive there, i love the ghost sign that lights up, cute. that half decomposed crow is good, got that blaq effect...i know someone on here will repaint it in a memorial way...haha....i think i need one or two looks like they fell in the cauldron.

oh and i went back to look at that endcap...they have the walking hand for anyone looking, did you see that edison lightbulb electric hat for a electric chair..OMG how cool is that!!....i want that thing for sure...i will bet you CVS will have some of this in their store too...i think i got my chattering teeth at cvs last year and i want to see what that spider thing does.


----------



## screamqueen2012

KissingCoffins said:


> Same here! I love that "solicitors will be bitten" sign! I'm in a gated apartment and people still would knock on my door! Guess the large bat on my door isn't scary enough


well i can tell you how to get rid of the Jehovah Witnesses.....they throw their pamplets on my porch and wont walk up.....oh i love halloween...haha


----------



## DireDebb

Can anyone post the SKU of the Jo-Ann's vulture? My store doesn't have it yet and says they can only check with the SKU.

Thanks!


----------



## Deadna

Spotted ONE Dollar Tree getting fall stuff out already. They had pumpkins/bobbleheads and flowers!




screamqueen2012 said:


> At Home...ok got to go back cause mine did not have all this OUT...Did you all see the phonograph that GR has on its site?? i want that, the lighted signs are out here and there, joanns has some and they are expensive there, i love the ghost sign that lights up, cute. that half decomposed crow is good, got that blaq effect...i know someone on here will repaint it in a memorial way...haha....i think i need one or two looks like they fell in the cauldron.
> 
> oh and i went back to look at that endcap...they have the walking hand for anyone looking, did you see that edison lightbulb electric hat for a electric chair..OMG how cool is that!!....i want that thing for sure...i will bet you CVS will have some of this in their store too...i think i got my chattering teeth at cvs last year and i want to see what that spider thing does.


I LOVE that phonograph thing but will get one later...I sort of figure CVS might get it and I can use bucks or discounts there. I also loved the chainsaw AT Home has but $30 is too much for me  
I DID get the electric hat today along with the eyeball doorbell and skeleton cat X-ing sign. After looking at the hat later tonight I am second guessing if it is for an electirc chair or is it more for a mad scientist? I suppose it could be used for both...............
Also like that they added lighted eyes and barks/growls to the bone dogs....something else I will get later!


----------



## deadhouseplant

Here's the tag from the skeleton vulture, I bought two today


----------



## RCIAG

Just bought some Pumpkin Spice Kisses! Our Giant grocery store has some fall/Halloween candy out already. It's not a big section but enough to remind you the holiday is coming up!!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Deadna said:


> Spotted ONE Dollar Tree getting fall stuff out already. They had pumpkins/bobbleheads and flowers!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE that phonograph thing but will get one later...I sort of figure CVS might get it and I can use bucks or discounts there. I also loved the chainsaw AT Home has but $30 is too much for me
> I DID get the electric hat today along with the eyeball doorbell and skeleton cat X-ing sign. After looking at the hat later tonight I am second guessing if it is for an electirc chair or is it more for a mad scientist? I suppose it could be used for both...............
> Also like that they added lighted eyes and barks/growls to the bone dogs....something else I will get later!


ooohhhh ohhhh oh...please do a video of the electric hat...theres an auction this weekend with this plank board old arts and crafts chair that would be perfect for an electric chair...i was looking at that and thinking ..............ah...hummmmm not the theme i am doing but you know..lol


----------



## screamqueen2012

DireDebb said:


> Can anyone post the SKU of the Jo-Ann's vulture? My store doesn't have it yet and says they can only check with the SKU.
> 
> Thanks!


shop around for the vulture if you dont get it 50% with one of their coupons, they are around alot cheaper..just saying


----------



## TnHorrorFan

RCIAG said:


> Just bought some Pumpkin Spice Kisses! Our Giant grocery store has some fall/Halloween candy out already. It's not a big section but enough to remind you the holiday is coming up!!


They were decent but the taste is light when I tried them last year.


----------



## Cloe

I went to another Michael's today hoping they had more out than the one right near me. NOT! The only thing they had out was the rack of funkins. They didn't even have the yearly stuff on endcaps up. I was also hoping to find that little chalkboard stand that others have bought but none of those either. I decided to round the corner since I had an AC Moore certificate and they had some stuff out shown below. No must haves but it's always a thrill to start to see orange and black in the isles.


----------



## Deadna

screamqueen2012 said:


> ooohhhh ohhhh oh...please do a video of the electric hat...theres an auction this weekend with this plank board old arts and crafts chair that would be perfect for an electric chair...i was looking at that and thinking ..............ah...hummmmm not the theme i am doing but you know..lol


Sorry but I am probably THE last person on earth still on dial-up so I can't do videos 
The hat makes electrical sounds over and over and flashes red/blue/green lights. There is a built in TRY ME button on the side of it and a built in motion sensor on the front. When I first saw these I Immediately thought of electric chair victim and since I have a couple of inmate costumes I thought hubby could wear one and this hat and pass out candy. Will be funny when the sensor activates as each kid aproaches!
As I said before the hat also reminds me of mad scientist so it can do double duty.


----------



## deadhouseplant

screamqueen2012 said:


> shop around for the vulture if you dont get it 50% with one of their coupons, they are around alot cheaper..just saying


I agree. At my Jo-Anns they were 40% off and I used a 20% off coupon on top of that (the base price being $39.99). Still not cheap, but they're pretty cool.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Gordman's has started putting stuff out here - most of the shelves still needed filling up but was so happy it had begun! Got these great items:


----------



## DireDebb

Thank you so much, deadhouseplant!


----------



## ThedaBara

Aaah, Witchful Thinking, it's a shame we don't have a Gordman's here in California. I'm really digging what you got, especially the canvas art. Perfect!


----------



## icemanfred

witchful thinking:
cool led art. but we cant see the second image. do you have a better pic of that one?


----------



## TnHorrorFan

At big Lots.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ThedaBara said:


> Aaah, Witchful Thinking, it's a shame we don't have a Gordman's here in California. I'm really digging what you got, especially the canvas art. Perfect!



Have you been to a Kirkland's before? There's 23 Kirkland's in California and one in San Ysidro which I think is near San Diego. They carry some neat items like the lit canvas art each halloween. I'm going to start a thread for them for 2015. Seems like they have quite a bit online already. I have one within driving distance from me and my biggest complaint about their brick and mortar store is that it reeks of potpourri, which for someone with allergies and asthma is not a fun shopping experience. Plus you come home reeking of it as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yeah! It looks like the Witch is back in Big Lots this year. My stores never got them in last year and apparently California's supply must have went to Texas because a fellow haunter said her store was totally stocked with them. Hope to snag one this year locally for my witches display (and not have to pay any shipping!). I thought she was $30-35 last year. Anyone see one on the shelf yet and know what she is this year?

Those cats eyes are great too. Another repeat. Got a set in orange last year and used in our big window but would love one in green too, hope they have both colors this year. I'm thinking about using them in my Carnival Big Cats exhibit area. Raina used a set last year I believe in her display and did an exceptional set up with them (as usual!).


----------



## disembodiedvoice

TnHorrorFan, I see that witch is back and since you are in TN that gives me hope! I went to multiple BL here last year and none in my area got one single witch. I'm in TN as well so I'm really hoping to snag one this year !! Man, I hope your in the same part of TN as me lol


----------



## deadhouseplant

I'm in the same boat as everyone else, I wanted one of those witches last year but couldn't get my hands on one even though there is a Big Lots close to me. Maybe this year is the year...anyone have the SKU number and price for it? Any reported sightings of this witch in Washington state or Oregon?


----------



## CandyCornPrincess

disembodiedvoice, I want that BL witch too!!! I couldn't find it in my stores last year either when I looked... I'm hoping they're out this year and I can get a chance to use a 20% off coupon on one


----------



## TnHorrorFan

disembodiedvoice said:


> TnHorrorFan, I see that witch is back and since you are in TN that gives me hope! I went to multiple BL here last year and none in my area got one single witch. I'm in TN as well so I'm really hoping to snag one this year !! Man, I hope your in the same part of TN as me lol


This was at the Tullahoma store.


----------



## TnHorrorFan

deadhouseplant said:


> I'm in the same boat as everyone else, I wanted one of those witches last year but couldn't get my hands on one even though there is a Big Lots close to me. Maybe this year is the year...anyone have the SKU number and price for it? Any reported sightings of this witch in Washington state or Oregon?


If I get a chance today I could take a picture of the sku. Just have lots of yard work before I head to work tonight.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Cloe said:


> I went to another Michael's today hoping they had more out than the one right near me. NOT! The only thing they had out was the rack of funkins. They didn't even have the yearly stuff on endcaps up. I was also hoping to find that little chalkboard stand that others have bought but none of those either. I decided to round the corner since I had an AC Moore certificate and they had some stuff out shown below. No must haves but it's always a thrill to start to see orange and black in the isles.


In the picture with the cute bats I see black leaves. Some with purple glitter another is orange glitter. Are those black leaf garlands??


----------



## Chelsiestein

Visit a Michael's location today and bought some goodies! Here are some of the things we saw


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

AHHHHH!!!! It's the Big Lots Witch!!! OMG OMG OMG OMG!! When I say I phoned about 15 Big Lots stores within a 4 state vicinity for her last year, I'm not kidding. I spent what seemed to be HOURS on hold while I waited for someone to help me and/or waited for someone to check their store to see if they had it. I contacted corporate too - sent an email and practically begged for more information. My obsession is unhealthy and I will be making hourly sacrifices to the deities of Halloween to try to swing the chances into my favor for getting my hands on her this season. If I see her in a store near me, I am buying at least 3 and will make them available here (no profit, of course). Please, I *beg* of you to consider doing the same for us poor unfortunate souls (Little Mermaid, anyone?) who might not get access to her. OMG OMG OMG!! It's the witch! It's the Big Lots Witch!!!!!


----------



## Chelsiestein

Errr...no idea why there at so many doubles...by here's the others


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I don't know if this is going to turn out right, but I went back through the Big Lots thread from last year and found the SKU number for the witch & more pictures of her. 



Bella LaGhostly said:


>


The above was on page 14 of this thread - http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/135261-big-lots-halloween-fall-2014-a-14.html

Yippee! It worked!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Went to Big Lots today, mine did have 3 of the Witches, she was 50.00 bucks even this year , a penny higher lol so the sku might be different this year. I didn't think to get the sku and I didn't buy her yet, I'm hoping for a 20% coupoon. 
They also had those creepy attic lights that Grandin Road ( and Kmart) are selling for $12 as well as a string of edison bulbs that made electricity sounds for $12 .


----------



## OpalBeth

If anyone shops at Marshalls or Home Goods and you see Halloween decor let me know! I'm getting antsy over here lol. Oh BTW I did see a small display of Halloween a few days ago at Joann Fabrics.


----------



## KissingCoffins

OpalBeth I'll try to check out the Marshalls next to my dentist office after my appointment this Wednesday to pass the time while my hubby comes to pick me up. I know I won't be buying anything since I bought several pairs of dresses and shoes this past weekend.


----------



## revengemaiden

TheHatboxGhost said:


> Ooh it feels good to be checking in here again! Just got back from Michael's in West LA where they've expanded their autumn florals AND popped out this lovely little end cap!! Last year they had a lot of pewter & black, it seems this year is gold + matte black! LOVE IT!!
> View attachment 245690


OMG! That's MY Michael's! I almost went there this past weekend, but the parking lot is...well...a NIGHTMARE! Guess I will have to take the challenge and head over! 

Thanks for posting photos!


----------



## revengemaiden

OpalBeth said:


> If anyone shops at Marshalls or Home Goods and you see Halloween decor let me know! I'm getting antsy over here lol. Oh BTW I did see a small display of Halloween a few days ago at Joann Fabrics.


Yes, HOME GOODS Halloween is what I am anxiously waiting for. Their stuff is often cheaper than Big Lots. They usually put it out in August, so I will start calling them next week. 

In the meantime, will stop by Michael's, Big Lots and Joanne's to see what they have.

Halloween merchandise in the stores. Sooooo happy!!!!


----------



## TheHatboxGhost

revengemaiden said:


> OMG! That's MY Michael's! I almost went there this past weekend, but the parking lot is...well...a NIGHTMARE! Guess I will have to take the challenge and head over!
> 
> Thanks for posting photos!


Glad to know there's at least one more person prowling around checking in on the pumpkins--I'm usually the lone wolf back there! That parking lot is the worst place on earth--luckily I work down the street so I can enter on foot  I stopped in on my lunch today & the seasonal shelves are EMPTY and labelled for the full run of Halloween goodies!! Now that it's THE SEASON, I pop in to Michael's & Marshall's at least once/twice a week--I'll post pics as soon as everything is out. Still no signs of anything at Marshall's other than a few pumpkin/autumn candles.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*BIG LOTS has the Eyeball Doorbell*



TnHorrorFan said:


> At big Lots.
> 
> ....
> 
> View attachment 246485



JennandMattfromPA posted in another thread that BIG LOTS has an eyeball doorbell and looking back at the photos from TnHorrorFan I now spot it on the upper rack in these pictures, above the Skelly with the serving tray. Cool! Wonder if it's exactly the same as AT HOME's. If anyone has these out in their BL store already, could you grab a close up photo (and video if possible) of it for us? Thanks guys.


----------



## Mike and Tiff

JennandMattfromPA said that is was the same one and it was $16 at BL


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

GhostofSpookie - I went back & looked at the photos of the At Home eyeball doorbell & compared it to the doorbell I now have from Big Lots - they look exactly the same and the packaging is almost the same too. Then, in this thread on the top of page 25, Mike and Tiff posted a video link of a clip of an eyeball doorbell where the poster of the video says she got it from the At Home store, and mine from Big Lots says that exact stuff too. Sorry I can't post my own video - gonna have to ask the hubster for specifics on how to do that. But from everything I can tell, they are the same! FYI - I think the speaker is LOUD on this doorbell! The guy who rang me up at Big Lots pushed the doorbell button as he was scanning my stuff, and he said "Wow, you can hear that really clearly" - agreed!


----------



## All Hollows Eve

Was in Maine over the weekend and found this gem of a store!


































Ended up buying this guy








And this!


----------



## Zombiesmash

Oh my god, that spellbook. I would have been allll over that too! Good score!


----------



## All Hollows Eve

Zombiesmash it was the first thing I spotted!


----------



## Mike and Tiff

Ghost of Spookie said:


> JennandMattfromPA posted in another thread that BIG LOTS has an eyeball doorbell and looking back at the photos from TnHorrorFan I now spot it on the upper rack in these pictures, above the Skelly with the serving tray. Cool! Wonder if it's exactly the same as AT HOME's. If anyone has these out in their BL store already, could you grab a close up photo (and video if possible) of it for us? Thanks guys.


here is someones video of it. You will have to scroll down a little.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/634157450002546/?fref=nf


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Not a FB member and it won't publicly access it.


----------



## RCIAG

Yeah, no access without Facebook.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Okay, I figured out how to do videos & I put a video of the Big Lots Witch & Big Lots Skelly Butler over here on I think page 1618 ~ http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/89730-what-did-you-find-buy-today.html

Since I figured it out, I just did a quick video of the Big Lots Eyeball Doorbell for you since you can't view the FB video Mike&Tiff posted. Here you go ~

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGNkp3nkYkY

Hope that works for you! The Big Lots SKU for the Doorbell is 810247643 and they sell it for $16. I think someone else said that At Home sells it for $14.99 but I don't have one of those stores near me, so I didn't mind paying a bit more. 

 I like this doorbell so much, I bought two! It's already been in heavy rotation at our house, between the 3.5 year old & the 20 month old, so I figured I'd keep one sorta dormant as a back-up for WHEN (not IF) the other one sputters out!


----------



## pumpkinking30

OpalBeth said:


> If anyone shops at Marshalls or Home Goods and you see Halloween decor let me know! I'm getting antsy over here lol. Oh BTW I did see a small display of Halloween a few days ago at Joann Fabrics.


Now that we have one closer to home, I stop by my local Home Goods about once a week. Sadly, there's still no sign of Halloween at my store yet although, there is a large section of clearance merchandise now. Looks like they're trying to make room. That said, there was a pretty neat saber tooth tiger skull ceramic piece at my store the other day that would go nicely with a curiosities cabinet theme. I had to pass though as I'm saving up for the real Halloween debut.


----------



## pumpkinking30

All Hollows Eve said:


> Was in Maine over the weekend and found this gem of a store!
> 
> View attachment 246711
> 
> 
> View attachment 246712
> 
> 
> View attachment 246713
> 
> 
> View attachment 246714
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up buying this guy
> View attachment 246715
> 
> 
> And this!
> 
> View attachment 246716


What was the name of this store? Looks like an awesome find. Do they have a website?


----------



## Lil Spook

Bellevue WA - Crossroads 

Michael's has quite a bit Halloween out already.
Spookytown is on display - shelves are pretty bare but there are least 2 of each item.

2-3 aisles and end caps of crafty things
2 aisles of home decor - few new things. Most I've seen before.
1 Aisle of glitter filled Halloween (eeeeew. not for me!)
And the good stuff is not quite in yet... I'll check back next week as they had a full and empty aisle getting ready to go.


Hallmark had a display of cutesy Hallmark type Halloween items already as well! 


grabbed a few smalls and 50% off on my first Spookytown of 2015


----------



## Spookybella977

Has anyone bought anything from Plow & Hearth? They have some really cool items!


----------



## EvilDog

My store i work at is just starting. Notvmuch. Pics soon.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Love the "concoctions" case. So fun.


----------



## Jeepers

Spookybella, thanks for the tip! I went to Plow and Hearth and ordered the globe luminaria.


----------



## Spookybella977

You're welcome! The globes are awesome!


----------



## queenofcups

Tuesday Morning has all of their fall and Halloween stuff out. I took a few pictures that I will post once my stupid phone lets me. Mostly glittery stuff, but a few decent items.


----------



## OpalBeth

KissingCoffins said:


> OpalBeth I'll try to check out the Marshalls next to my dentist office after my appointment this Wednesday to pass the time while my hubby comes to pick me up. I know I won't be buying anything since I bought several pairs of dresses and shoes this past weekend.



Sounds good! Thanks  I figure goodies won't so up till August but I'm so impatient.


----------



## queenofcups

Here are some pictures from Tuesday Morning. I bought the aqua day of the dead candle holder, it was $5.99. All other items were $12.99 to $19.99.


----------



## coxboy316

Michaels has Halloween. Yay!!!


----------



## EvilDog

not much. just starting.


----------



## sumrtym

I just want to mention those $80 skeletons at Michael's have very thin little hands, and unlike the Pose-n-Stays at Costco, they have the leg bones correct, Those thin little hands though are oriented palm UP / FRONT, so great for posting as carrying something, but not so much at GRABBING or REACHING out to grab you.


----------



## KissingCoffins

Queenofcups how much was that crow on the tree and what material is it? I found out there's a Tuesday Morning not far from me so it would be my first time going. My friend and I will try to bust a mission to several stores


----------



## jb1sb2

I got these at Ross Dress for less of all places!


----------



## Halloweencraze12

All Hollows Eve said:


> Was in Maine over the weekend and found this gem of a store!
> 
> View attachment 246711
> 
> 
> View attachment 246712
> 
> 
> View attachment 246713
> 
> 
> View attachment 246714
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up buying this guy
> View attachment 246715
> 
> 
> And this!
> 
> View attachment 246716


That almost looks like the spell book from hocus pocus!


----------



## queenofcups

Kissing Coffins the crow was 16.99 and probably cast resin. It was really nice quality.


----------



## trentsketch

I'll take a dozen of these from Michaels for my year round yard decor, please.


----------



## EvilDog

Cute flamingos!!!


----------



## Hallow Girl

Those bats are cut of and the face is cut out too so you can put in tea lights. 
Some things


----------



## Hallow Girl




----------



## Hallow Girl

Stuff in nothing big at my store yet


----------



## Kenneth

Went to my Michaels today and saw all of the things you posted. I have COMPLETELY overspent my Michaels budget...but those damn coupons. 
Plus, I REALLY want those candle beakers.


----------



## Mike and Tiff

I really like the candles too. At my store they had two different sizes I bought one of each.


----------



## Hallow Girl

More stuff


----------



## Hallow Girl

Sorry I don't know why they are posting sideways


----------



## Hallow Girl

wreath


----------



## EvilDog

Did u turn your phone sideways to take the pic? Just rotate image. 

Nice new items.


----------



## Alexscaresme

Hi guys. Totally new to the forum. You guys have been just awesome at posting updates. 

I just ran to my local Michaels and sure enough, tons of Halloween stuff ready to go. I would say they are about 90% there with having their stock out. I broke down and bought a couple of things. 

Mine is located in Easton/Bethlehem PA jsyk.

Eta: I'm having my aunt run to At Home near her as I surely don't have one near me. She's gonna FaceTime me so I can pick out things. Arghhh there goes my non-existent Halloween budget. 

She's going to the one in Coraopolis. Will let you know what she finds...


----------



## TheHatboxGhost

We've got a Marshall's sighting!














Literally the only 2 things out at my Marshall's (West LA), as well as a few more pumpkin/autumn Chesapeake Bay candles and some autumn florals. The Michael's next door is fully stocked....and already has an empty shelf ready for Christmas  Give us ghouls at LEAST a few weeks before the evergreen takes over!!


----------



## joanneB

love the Halloween sign very different


----------



## RCIAG

I bought those Halloween blocks many years ago at Marshalls for $9.99 & I LOVE them. I'm sure they cost a lot more now.


----------



## TheHatboxGhost

Still $9.99! Such a deal they went directly into my basket


----------



## Lukewa

I have the Halloween blocks too! I love them. Tried to buy some for a friend, found them on the internet for 3 x the amount!!


----------



## Jeepers

Just want everyone to know the fish skeleton, like the AtHome skeletons only bigger, is available from KMart right now online!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I was at my local Micheal's yesterday and saw 4 new-to-me lenticulars in the larger frames for $5.99 each. I bought two and posted a photo of them in the Micheal's store thread. I started doing a "family portrait" wall display above a curiosities cabinet last year, so I'm always on the lookout for lenticulars I like & haven't seen much mention of any yet. I bought one of a young girl who turns kind of demon-ish and the other is of a married couple who get somewhat decomposed. I'm gonna start running out of wall space soon though!


----------



## tarpleyg

The Michael's store near me has stuff out right now. I figured they'd have the usual harvest stuff out but they have 2 full aisles full of skellies, jack-o-lanterns, and everything else. 'Tis the season!


----------



## lizzyborden

I don't know if anyone has posted this or not, but I noticed Joann fabrics has two different NBC fabrics on their website https://www.joann.com/search?q=nightmare+before+christmas. I know there's several here who love NBC.


----------



## Jeepers

Welcome to the Forum Alexscaresme!


----------



## Alexscaresme

Why thank you, Jeepers. It's crazy but I feel right at home here


----------



## CHEFJULI

I got those blocks a couple of years ago at Home Goods! I love them! I love the vintage Halloween stuff!


----------



## Hallow-art

Went to Michael's and it looks like they have everything out. I only bought a resin skull that I'm going to paint but they do have a great selection despite lots of the same decor we've seen in the past. Waiting until they have a sale to buy more things, in the meantime here are some pictures.


----------



## Hallow-art

Sorry for the sideways photos, not sure why that happened


----------



## Kenneth

I really love those pumpkin baskets on the top of the shelves in your pictures...my Michaels didn't have those. 
BTW I do believe we follow each other on Instagram! haha


----------



## Hallow-art

Kenneth said:


> I really love those pumpkin baskets on the top of the shelves in your pictures...my Michaels didn't have those.
> BTW I do believe we follow each other on Instagram! haha


It seems so! Lol if your Michael's doesn't get the baskets in let me know, I'd be happy to pick one up for you


----------



## lizzyborden

So disappointed.  Hubby had Dr. appointment today, so I had the opportunity to visit Joann Fabrics, AC Moore and Party City. I was up early printing coupons, sure that I would find something. I found Funkins and lights at Joann Fabrics AC Moore did have an aisle of Halloween in addition to Funkins, but nothing that really caught my eye. Party city had zilch. So I ended up buying nothing. Forgot phone this morning or I would have got some photos of AC Moore's selection.


----------



## IshWitch

I went to our TJ Maxx and they were setting things out. 














I had to get the hearse! 
This sucker is big, that is a full size candle jar.


----------



## jb1sb2

Great find! That's awesome! I need that Hearse!!!!!!


----------



## Kenneth

ooooo I LOVE THAT! How much was the hearse?


----------



## IshWitch

Hallow-art said:


> Sorry for the sideways photos, not sure why that happened


Pictures will post in "landscape" so they have to be taken in landscape or rotated in the gallery before posting. Hold your cell with top to the left and bottom to the right and your pics will post correctly.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

IshWitch said:


> I had to get the hearse!
> This sucker is big, that is a full size candle jar.
> View attachment 247743
> 
> View attachment 247744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DROOL! I'm not even a "hearse" kind of person, but I *want* that hearse too! I can just see a little skelly sitting on the front of the wagon, preferably with a little top hat & bow tie!! Last year I really, really wanted the Big Lots Witch and my stores didn't stock her. This year I managed to find one, so I think you've just given me my next Halloween Holy Grail Quest! I don't know whether to thank you or hex you! LOL!
Click to expand...


----------



## IshWitch

The hearse was $24.99, but I had to have it! Was already talking to Bethany tonight about finding the proper size skelly! LoL! A rig of horses would be amazing, too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That is a really cool hearse piece. Does it open up at all?


----------



## sumrtym

Love the hearse myself! Dang, I was hoping I wasn't going to have to hunt anything this year.


----------



## IshWitch

It is a solid block, seems wood, or maybe that pressed board that they use. Not resin, gives a wood feel and sound when tapped. Has a good heft to it, too. Wheels are metal and rod holding them is as well. Rod glued to body, wheels seem to be soldered (or welded? )


----------



## lizzyborden

Ooh, love that hearse! I wonder where the nearest TJ Maxx is?


----------



## Hallow-art

IshWitch said:


> I went to our TJ Maxx and they were setting things out.
> View attachment 247741
> 
> View attachment 247742
> 
> I had to get the hearse!
> This sucker is big, that is a full size candle jar.
> View attachment 247743
> 
> View attachment 247744
> 
> View attachment 247745


I love the hearse!! Any idea what brand it is??


----------



## Hallow-art

Thank you! I'll do that next time


----------



## panther93

Today I stopped by my nearest Dollar General and they had the Halloween candy on the shelves. But they cleared some shelf space to stock the Halloween merchandise.


----------



## mikeerdas

*Gemmy LED Lightshow Projection Ghosts Whirl-A-Motion model #59460*

Had to use Home Depot's ship-to-store to get this, but imagine these will ultimately be sold in-store:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/141533-new-2015-gemmy-lightshow-projection-ghost-witch-spider-gobos-home-depot-9.html#post1770259


----------



## dbruner

I was in Petsmart today and they have their Halloween dog toys and costumes out.


----------



## dhmagician

The Gemmy Doorbell. Reminds me of the Lemony Snicket movie. I'm trying to figure out a way to "steampunk" it up and change the looks of the eyeball. I'm also not really crazy about the way it lights up. I think it would be more effective in a non-lighting gimmick. 

I'm never happy with things the way they are. (On the other hand, got it for $16 at Big Lots - they're selling from $32.99 to $50 on ebay - I wish it hadn't been the last one.)


----------



## EvilDog

I always liked thise changing portraits.  i have one on my door of my room.


----------



## Spookybella977

Mikeerdas do you have pics of how the ghost look on a wall? It's a cool light


----------



## Hallow Girl

mikeerdas said:


> Had to use Home Depot's ship-to-store to get this, but imagine these will ultimately be sold in-store:
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/141533-new-2015-gemmy-lightshow-projection-ghost-witch-spider-gobos-home-depot-9.html#post1770259
> 
> View attachment 247859
> 
> 
> View attachment 247860
> 
> 
> View attachment 247861


Could you post a picture of how it looks in dim lighting on the wall?


----------



## CHEFJULI

I like these a lot! I got one off of HSN it has all the seasons and it has three speeds. Slow moving, medium moving and fast moving plus still.
The only drawback is that it only has one Halloween slide which is bats and witches. I might have to get this one from Home Depot as well! I love motion and you can use these inside as well. HSN sells the little tripod to use indoors as well. Would love to see pictures on how this one from HD works. I just ordered a bunch of fire and ice lights and a couple of blue LEDS. So much cheaper than Spirit!


----------



## ThakingDbb

Yes a pic or video would be great cause I want one bad


----------



## mikeerdas

No pictures but some video. Also posted in the thread I previously mentioned.











Hoping to do an outside test on side of my house soon.

Here's the thread where I would be posting more photos and videos of the ghost, witch, and skeletons units. The witch and skeletons I'm still waiting for in the mail:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/141533-new-2015-gemmy-lightshow-projection-ghost-witch-spider-gobos-home-depot-9.html


----------



## mikeerdas

ThakingDbb said:


> Yes a pic or video would be great cause I want one bad


It is actually visible on an inside wall in full light; just a lot dimmer.


----------



## jb1sb2

I managed to find one of the hearses after searching three TJMaxx's, the tag on it is from "Bella Lux".


----------



## KissingCoffins

Oh my gosh I think I need that ghost light! I hope my HD gets these in but I'll most likely do the ship to store route. It'll enable me to use Paypal at the self checkout. I can imagine 1-year-old will love these ghosts on the ceiling!


----------



## mikeerdas

KissingCoffins said:


> Oh my gosh I think I need that ghost light! I hope my HD gets these in but I'll most likely do the ship to store route. It'll enable me to use Paypal at the self checkout. I can imagine 1-year-old will love these ghosts on the ceiling!


One of my cats loved it. Moving light he could swat at.


----------



## themyst

I received my two ghost lights from Home Depot today. I haven't tried them out yet, but I'll plug them in to make sure they work. I had mine just shipped to my home ... shipping was free with a purchase over $45.


----------



## ThakingDbb

Oh my god that's awesome


----------



## KissingCoffins

I looked on the HD site and couldn't find the ghost lights are they out of stock


----------



## deadhouseplant

http://m.homedepot.com/p/LightShow-11-8-in-Chasing-White-Ghosts-Projection-59460/205832478/


----------



## Zombie-Mombie

Just found this on sale for $23.99 at Jo-Ann Fabrics - he's pretty close to life size - I just love him!









For those of you with a sense of humor imagine him wearing a top hat and a collar with bow tie LOL..... (sorry had to offer that visual)

I'm going to try to redo my photo op skeleton this year in top hat and spats - he was a cowboy last year - but I think this vulture skeleton will work with either. Maybe I'll set him on a tomb stone.


----------



## KissingCoffins

deadhouseplant said:


> http://m.homedepot.com/p/LightShow-11-8-in-Chasing-White-Ghosts-Projection-59460/205832478/


Thank you!!


----------



## bangshangalang

Hi guys,

San Francisco Bay Area Costcos have some Halloween out. I didn't see the posable skeleton from last year, but they have a life sized dog skeleton as well as a skeleton head with LED red lights in the eye sockets. Also some flameless candles, pack of 3 that are fashioned after birch tree branches. I didn't have my phone to take a picture, but they're putting things out as of now.


----------



## a_granger

For those here who are fans...I just saw the first teaser for Rogers Gardens 2015 Halloween shop. Their theme this year is something wicked this way comes. Opens Sept. 4th!!! I love looking through the items they have, always so much great inspiration and eye candy.


----------



## Spookybella977

I love Rogers Gardens!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

a_granger said:


> For those here who are fans...I just saw the first teaser for Rogers Gardens 2015 Halloween shop. Their theme this year is something wicked this way comes. Opens Sept. 4th!!! I love looking through the items they have, always so much great inspiration and eye candy.


I don't live anywhere near Rogers Gardens but I love love love their setup each year. Just watched a video last night from last year. I hope there will be a video showing their displays. It always makes me so jealous though because I always see things I want. Are they really expensive?


----------



## roach

Was at Costco in my area in Canada Quebec province and saw those two look pretty cool the Skull is big at least 12inch high and the dog is looking good too with red led eyes.

24.99 $ for the Skull and the Dog 19.99$


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Liking that Skull candle at your Canadian Costco Roach! Wish it was available to us in the U.S. to order. I have one of the giant skulls they had a few years back and could see some kind of alter with the giant skull flanked by two of the skull candles. Wonder if they'll offer it to us next year. Thanks for posting. I had no idea they were offering different items in various countries. I think I saw that Europe was getting the skellies in their stores this year and happy for them. Understand skellies are kind of hard to find over there in the past and hard to imagine halloween without any skeletons! Anything else different from us that you're getting in?


----------



## roach

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Liking that Skull candle at your Canadian Costco Roach! Wish it was available to us in the U.S. to order. I have one of the giant skulls they had a few years back and could see some kind of alter with the giant skull flanked by two of the skull candles. Wonder if they'll offer it to us next year. Thanks for posting. I had no idea they were offering different items in various countries. I think I saw that Europe was getting the skellies in their stores this year and happy for them. Understand skellies are kind of hard to find over there in the past and hard to imagine halloween without any skeletons! Anything else different from us that you're getting in?



So far that's all they got in the warehouse with some kids Halloween costume. I'm expecting the other stuff to start showing up anytime now. Will keep you guys posted if I see anything else..


----------



## tortured_serenity

Looks like I have a hunt on my hands this year! I must have that hearse!


----------



## Bethany

roach said:


> Was at Costco in my area in Canada Quebec province and saw those two look pretty cool the Skull is big at least 12inch high and the dog is looking good too with red led eyes.
> 
> 24.99 $ for the Skull and the Dog 19.99$
> 
> View attachment 248403
> 
> 
> View attachment 248404


SKull is cool. I got the dog without light up eyes for $9.99 last year at Ross.


----------



## All Hollows Eve

Went to my local TJ Maxx to find that hearse posted a few pages back but it didn't look like they had any one yet...HOWEVER I did find this awesome guy!! They had 2 of them they were $14.99


----------



## RainDownOnMe23

All Hollows Eve said:


> Went to my local TJ Maxx to find that hearse posted a few pages back but it didn't look like they had any one yet...HOWEVER I did find this awesome guy!! They had 2 of them they were $14.99
> 
> View attachment 248543


Awesome, how tall is this?


----------



## All Hollows Eve

I was surprised, this guy is about 16 inches tall!


----------



## lizzyborden

Walmart was putting out their fall harvest decor today and Dollar General was clearing out their summer isle, so Halloween may well be on its way!


----------



## Spookybella977

All hollows I saw two of those mummies at tj maxx and I was surprised at their size too!


----------



## Danielball483

Went to Michaels today and they had a load of stuff out. Just waiting on Walmart to make the turn.


----------



## searcher

Glass pumpkins and Gourds at Home Goods stores. I got on a crazy kick about them this year. Anyway, the best prices I've found after checking Amazon and EBay are at Home Goods. All kinds of glass and sizes and colors. I got a big one for $12.99 there. Most places they're around $20.00 to $40.00 dollars,and then you have to add shipping,so I looked around. They look good out all year,and are great for Halloween thru Thanksgiving for center pieces.


----------



## HalloweenBride

Hes adorable!


All Hollows Eve said:


> I was surprised, this guy is about 16 inches tall!


----------



## Spookybella977

Searcher do you have pictures of the pumpkins? I like the milk glass pumpkin pottery barn is selling but it's $39! I'm waiting for a sale


----------



## Phantasm

I was at Gabes today and they had a small Halloween aisle. Some cute smaller items at pretty cheap prices.


----------



## Halloweencraze12

I was in wegmans today and I bought pumpkin spice Hershey kisses! They are so good!


----------



## Jim Spencer

Looks like I'm gtonna have to visit Gabes on my next day off.


----------



## Jim Spencer

Looks like I'm gonna have to visit Gabes on my next day off.


----------



## SpookyFairy

Darn iPhone.


----------



## SpookyFairy

I'm not sure what the heck is going on with my posts. I made two separate posts but somehow...three came up! Halloween at Jo-Ann's in my neck of the woods.


----------



## SpookyFairy

I got this It's All About Candy sign at Jo-Ann's, the green skeleton as pictured above (my son wanted the green one haha!) and striped stockings for my witch's costume. The jack o-lantern with the hat came from Hobby Lobby.








Halloween is just starting to come out at Hobby Lobby. They also had some Halloween paper plates, napkins, cutlery etc. in another section. 








The TJ Maxx/HomeGoods is starting to bring in more Halloween things too.








I purchased this witch's broom from TJ Maxx.


----------



## icmonsters

I saw the life size skeletons at Michael's this week. Waiting for their 40 per cent coupon to come out. I didn't get to play with it but the girl at the register says they are poseble.


----------



## SpookyFairy

Right now Jo-Ann's has a lot of their Halloween decor already at 40% (I hate that Michaels waits to put things on sale) and their Wilton Halloween baking items are 25% off. The skeleton that I got from Jo-Ann's is posable too. Still kinda rigid but I can make him sit if I want to


----------



## rroyster

Costco has Halloween decorations!


----------



## just_Tim

got this dog from rite aid and the cage guy 









got this lil guy from rite a hour ago, also got a skeleton dog there as well


----------



## SpookyFairy

View attachment 250021
Here are a few more pics from Hobby Lobby!


----------



## SpookyFairy

What's sad is that all the Christmas and other Fall stuff is already 40% off but Halloween is not on sale just yet.


----------



## Spookybella977

Spookyfairy I love the spider & owls plates! Cool stuff!


----------



## KissingCoffins

Joanns has the 60% off coupon EEK! I know where I'm going!


----------



## nickanap

You can't use the 60% off on Jo-Ann's HALLOWEEN items because they're already 40% off The cashier told me, however Michaels accepts competitor coupons up to 55% off, so I got a $21.99 Skeleton Lawnbreaker for $10.50! Coupon is reusable so I might go back later today! Expires tomorrow though...


----------



## Deadna

My Dollar General had boxes out on the floor so I helped myself 
Can't believe the big coffee mugs are only $2!


----------



## bsteele007

Do you have a sku number for the hearse?


----------



## bsteele007

Did anyone find the hearse in Illinois?


----------



## Deadna

double post


----------



## Deadna

Old Time Pottery was fully stocked. I liked these big resin figures that look like carved wood.









Also like how them and @Home set up a whole area for a dining display.


----------



## Bethany

Deadna said:


> Old Time Pottery was fully stocked. I liked these big resin figures that look like carved wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also like how them and @Home set up a whole area for a dining display.


Dollar Tree sold those glasses last year. Wonder if they'll get them again this year.


----------



## davy2

Hilda said:


> Thanks boos wife for the heads up!
> 
> Hey GoS!! I don't know what this is yet... but I have a feeling I want it!!!! hahahaha
> This might be this year's offering in the 'haunted appliances' series. (I hope!)
> 
> http://shop.crackerbarrel.com/Anima...hRank=-product_site_launch_date&searchSize=12


That lamp is very cool


----------



## davy2

themyst said:


> I was really disappointed that Sam's Club didn't have anything last year also. Somebody's executive decision, I guess.


Yeah, SAMs used to be great, and Walmart too...nothing at SAMs near me for two Halloweens, now, and about one side of an aisle of Halloween stuff at Walmart for the past three years. I think the folks that shop at the Walmart by me are sadly too poor to spend money on Halloween items. At least that's the impression I get when they show up at the door with an old blanket as their Halloween costume.


----------



## davy2

tinafromidaho said:


> I wish we had At Home stores in Idaho


Apparently none in Northern California either...too bad, their stuff looks great


----------



## lizzyborden

I didn't see those coffee mugs at DG, but I found these:

















Sorry. Should have took them out of the plastic before I snapped the picture.  I just love these! At $1, they're probably one of the best Halloween bargains as they're pretty durable.









I'm usually not a glitter nut, but thought the chalkboard would be cute hanging on the fridge.  The Jello mold is really sturdy. They only had one, so I'm going to check out two other stores soon to grab some more. I'm going to make some paper clay skulls with them.

Looked like they were still putting stuff out and of course I left phone at home so no in-store pictures.


----------



## Matt1

CVS is stocking their Halloween merchandise. They didn't have it all out yet but they got a pretty cool Medusa bust this year. Feels like it's made of concrete or something. Lights up but that's it. For $20.00 I think it's worth it. Its a lot bigger than the animated one they have offered in the past


----------



## lizzyborden

If that Medusa is anything like the reaper they had two years ago, it's definitely worth it. I took several photos of the reaper and was planning to make my own version as money was tight when they first put them out. Then I just happened to be picking up some medicine after Halloween and snagged one for 75% off.


----------



## jasonm80

Walgreens:
Talked to the manager today and they just started getting there Nightmare Before Christmas merchandise. She didn't have it all yet or the planogram, but no full size Sally or Zero yet..... She didn't know if they would get them. She did let me look at all the master boxes and we had here open up 3 and she let us purchase items from there! The Jack & Sally figurines are 12" and have awesome detail, the pic doesn't due it justice. $14.99 each. The NBC candy dish was also $14.99. The other boxes were pillows, journals, slippers etc.. I can tell you they only received 2 each of these figurines, so check often!


----------



## Spanishtulip

lizzyborden said:


> I didn't see those coffee mugs at DG, but I found these:
> 
> View attachment 250650
> 
> 
> View attachment 250651
> 
> 
> Sorry. Should have took them out of the plastic before I snapped the picture.  I just love these! At $1, they're probably one of the best Halloween bargains as they're pretty durable.
> 
> View attachment 250652
> 
> 
> I'm usually not a glitter nut, but thought the chalkboard would be cute hanging on the fridge.  The Jello mold is really sturdy. They only had one, so I'm going to check out two other stores soon to grab some more. I'm going to make some paper clay skulls with them.
> 
> Looked like they were still putting stuff out and of course I left phone at home so no in-store pictures.


I bought one of those gelatine molds for paper clay sculls too! I have already made 2 scull fronts. The mold is sturdy enough that it can go in a slow oven (170degrees or so and speed up the drying.


----------



## KissingCoffins

I love that Jack figurine! I like that his face is more like the illustrations. I'll have to check my Walgreens tomorrow.


----------



## Greenwick

My local Dollar Tree hasn't stocked anything Halloween yet. X_x so disappointed! Usually they are first to stock anything. I'm going to visit some other ones nearby to see if it's just mine. They do have stuff on the website at this point.


----------



## Matt1

lizzyborden said:


> If that Medusa is anything like the reaper they had two years ago, it's definitely worth it. I took several photos of the reaper and was planning to make my own version as money was tight when they first put them out. Then I just happened to be picking up some medicine after Halloween and snagged one for 75% off.


Would you happen to have a photo of the reaper? I had my phone with me yesterday when I went to CVS but after getting excited from seeing that they were beginning to stock the goodies, I forgot to take any pictures lol. I also saw the NBC merchandise today at Walgreens, and, well didn't take any pictures again lol. Tomorrow I will swing in both places and upload pics for you all. I usually try to buy at least one life size prop from CVS every year. Last year got the Headless Horseman and another really cool looking reaper. Will have to get that Medusa tomorrow. The drugstores always have good props. Isn't that nuts? lol


----------



## Dulcet Jones

It's just starting to pick up here, a new Dollar Store just opened and has lots of halloween stock front and center and the Value Village is slowly taking over the store with it. A little later than last year around here though, and no Spirit Halloween stores have cropped up yet.


----------



## KissingCoffins

My Walgreens has three rows of shelves cleared up and so far some candy at the very top shelves and a few NBC things: a Jack and Sally plush, Jack journal, water bottles and some DOTD garden stakes and I believe some skull bobble heads


----------



## Hallow Girl

Hi everyone. I was searching for a Kohls 2015 thread but I didn't find one. I would like to start one. Is this a store pal shop at much for Halloween? I know I did when I had one near me. To be honest I will shop anywhere if they have Halloween stuff


----------



## Sidnami

Kroger has the Skele-cat and Skele-dog gnomes for $19.99 compared to Mernard's $29.99 price.


----------



## RCIAG

ACK! Back to School is the bane of our Halloween loving existence isn't it?!?!

I know my CVS, dollar stores, Target, etc. won't have anything or very little up right now because in this area school starts anywhere from yesterday, today, last Monday, next Monday to after Labor Day. I won't really see much Halloween stuff in most non-craft/seasonal stores until next week at the earliest but more likely after Labor Day.

But they'll all have Christmas up 2 weeks before Halloween & Valentines Day stuff up 2 weeks before Christmas. I actually saw kids Valentine cards at CVS one year when I was still shopping for Christmas & all I could think when I saw them was "Why would anyone buy Valentine's stuff for Christmas that's just....oh...fudge."


----------



## KissingCoffins

Not my photo. Found on instagram from someone in TN
Walgreens NBC merch to look forward to


----------



## mikeerdas

lizzyborden said:


> I didn't see those coffee mugs at DG, but I found these:
> 
> View attachment 250650
> 
> 
> View attachment 250651
> 
> 
> Sorry. Should have took them out of the plastic before I snapped the picture.  I just love these! At $1, they're probably one of the best Halloween bargains as they're pretty durable.
> 
> View attachment 250652
> 
> 
> I'm usually not a glitter nut, but thought the chalkboard would be cute hanging on the fridge.  The Jello mold is really sturdy. They only had one, so I'm going to check out two other stores soon to grab some more. I'm going to make some paper clay skulls with them.
> 
> Looked like they were still putting stuff out and of course I left phone at home so no in-store pictures.


Thanks for posting. Wonder how deep the skull mold is. Could potentially be used to re-create Disney's Haunted Mansion Following Bust special effect--spray painting lighting with a translucent white, back lighting, with concave empty space toward the viewer.


----------



## Cloe

KissingCoffins said:


> Not my photo. Found on instagram from someone in TN
> Walgreens NBC merch to look forward to
> View attachment 251162


I saw a facebook posting today that was quite different from that store. The large pillow this year is Oogie Boogie. No lifesize on their NBC rack. The statues and numerous plushes, shot glasses, a journal, cups, and slippers.


----------



## Spanishtulip

*At Home store*

after hearing about all the deals at At Home on this thread I decided I had to make a trip into a nearby city to check them out. So worth it! I bought a partial skeleton to make a lantern holding reaper (ill make a tutorial if it works out) for $16.99 and the Gemmy crawling hand for $14.99. I think I will give the hand a paint job/makeover, I'm not wild about the colour (single tone green) but it is a lot of fun.

Here are a few pics of their Halloween décor:





























They also had some of their large resin garden statuary on 50% off, might be great for those of you setting up a graveyard. (the blur next to the lion is unfortunately not a ghost, just my photo bombing five year old)






















And lastly, a life size resin alligator head, would be great in a haunted Bayou


----------



## Ring

Thanks for posting about the figurines!! I was able to get one, and the quality is truly amazing! Very excited, and thank you again for posting the information!


----------



## mb24

Deadna said:


> My Dollar General had boxes out on the floor so I helped myself
> Can't believe the big coffee mugs are only $2!


I'm a huge Peanuts fan so I have to go by DG tomorrow! Did they have other Peanuts items? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Deadna

mb24 said:


> I'm a huge Peanuts fan so I have to go by DG tomorrow! Did they have other Peanuts items? Thanks for sharing!


I haven't seen anything yet but my store hasn't done much.I really love these mugs.....makes pumpkin spice coffee taste SO much better


----------



## Barbie K

Deadna said:


> My Dollar General had boxes out on the floor so I helped myself
> Can't believe the big coffee mugs are only $2!


I love Snoopy and have a thing for mugs but Im afraid if bring home another mug I may be looking for a new home


----------



## KimmyBlanks

I've been lucky to come across a lot of Halloween citings and early! I started shopping in July and have come across some wonderful things! 

Cracker Barrel...









Yankee Candle and Bath & Body Works...









Michael's...









Christmas Tree Store...









Grocery Store...Wegmans...









Spirit Halloween...


----------



## Always Wicked

thanks everyone for posting all that you're finding ..


----------



## Greenwick

My DT finally has Halloween stuff out. Waiting on a paycheck so I can get some things.

I did get one of the wet & wild make up kits. Amazing! This stuff is so much classier than other Halloween makeup I've seen, and they have colors I love for every day wear. I'm gonna pick up a bunch to use throughout the year. Each one comes with lipstick, eyeshadow, nail polish, & some pretty fake eye lashes.


----------



## Stochey

Saw this at Nebraska Furniture Mart!


----------



## Therewolf

My favorite for general merchandise in Menards, Although what is out so far is smaller that in previous years, and prices seem to be going up. I guess that is the price of more people jumping on the bandwagon. However there are a few left overs from last year that can be picked up on clearance, if you hurry. I've seen a small selection at Lowe's but they never seem to get much. Costco (warehouse store) has a few items, tend to be a little high-end but depends on taste. The do have a nice stacked skull light up display. A great place to stock up on Candy and Treats Trick-or-Treat.


----------



## lizzyborden

Family Dollar was just starting to put their Halloween stuff out and I grabbed these two for $5 each:









They've had the hanging skull ghoul for the past several years, just changes a little bit each year. The pumpkin is a new one.









A better shot of the pumpkin ghoul. I'll probably get a few more of these and creep a couple of 'em up.


----------



## Spanishtulip

*Wooly Willy*

I saw these at Michaels the other day! I remember playing with the original when I was younger, although at the time I couldn't understand why adults thought the name was so funny


----------



## GhostHost999

Any target news or pictures? Target usually gets good stuff, though the two last years have been kind of the same products for me. I know targets usually get all "halloweeney" at the end of september but, is there any aisle cluttered with stuff?


----------



## lbc

I checked out Target today because the website reported limited quantities of some in store only items. But it was a lie. I'm sure they have it all in back, but Back to School was still up, though they did clear a few aisles for Star Wars Force Friday.


----------



## Deadna

My Target has the dollar bins full of halloween stuff but nothing worth mentioning IMO. The halloween section has the background wallpaper up on the shelves and an endcap of gel clings so far. They were working on getting the rest out so it should be soon!


----------



## projectworkout

None of the Targets in CO springs have anything. Michaels has a lot of stuff out. I got a PAIR of hands in a bag, actually had one left and one right. They were 9.99 but 30% off then added military discount, so I got them for just over $6. Good deal for me and not much more $ than attempting to make them.


----------



## Matt1

Our Wal-Mart has one aisle totally cleared with price tags of what Halloween items are going where. Should be stocked any day


----------



## gildedviolet

lbc said:


> I checked out Target today because the website reported limited quantities of some in store only items. But it was a lie. I'm sure they have it all in back, but Back to School was still up, though they did clear a few aisles for Star Wars Force Friday.


Same here... the website is telling me that the store nearby has one of the "Lost At Sea" tombstones in stock, but they don't have any of that kind of merch out yet. Hopefully it'll be out soon.


----------



## Spanishtulip

My Walmart (North Carolina) is starting to set up Halloween stuff! I didn't see anything I needed yet but it was great to see a few things and room for lots more.


----------



## SpookyFairy

I was actually just wondering if anyone has seen Walmart begin to stock their Halloween things in! I can't wait for the candy


----------



## Spanishtulip

Yep, all the candy was out too!


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Posted this in another thread but Canadian Tire was just starting to put stuff out...

Most interesting thing so far was a set of fire and ice type lights. Looks like they may have a fair bit of lighting stuff this year.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

More Canadian Tire stuff...

(the hanging skeleton seems kinda flimsy).


----------



## dustin2dust

Is there a US equivalent or partner for Canadian Tire? I want those Fire and Ice lanterns, but the only place I can find them here is on Grandin Road, which always has higher prices than others.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

I don't think there would be a US equivalent to Canadian Tire, but I'm also sure they can't be exclusive to them. I'll take a look around. You want the strings?

The individual spotlights are available at Lowes and probably other places (they were exclusive to Spirit in that colour last year I think.)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_659345-80668-56777_1z0saoa__?productId=999911721&pl=1


----------



## CupcakeKiller702

I must agree! The quality of the Spirit Halloween stores has really gone down hill. They have gone from chilling and creepy, to hilariously cheesey and poorly made. They make such a huge profit from sub standard materials. Most of their props are ugly looking. I don't know who designs their sculpted animated decor, but they need a class in anatomy 101. Baby Zombies? Dumb! Quite laughable. Targets' Halloween merch is a joke too.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

dustin2dust said:


> Is there a US equivalent or partner for Canadian Tire? I want those Fire and Ice lanterns, but the only place I can find them here is on Grandin Road, which always has higher prices than others.


Over in the other thread, (link... *#16670) LurkerNDdark *says they're available at Home Depot.


----------



## Bethany

CupcakeKiller702 said:


> I must agree! The quality of the Spirit Halloween stores has really gone down hill. They have gone from chilling and creepy, to hilariously cheesey and poorly made. They make such a huge profit from sub standard materials. Most of their props are ugly looking. I don't know who designs their sculpted animated decor, but they need a class in anatomy 101. Baby Zombies? Dumb! Quite laughable. Targets' Halloween merch is a joke too.


They also rip off haunter's designs and mass produce them. 
This year's example:








Little hard to say they didn't rip off someone's work when it's a one of a kind tombstone. SMH
He posted on their FB page and they pulled it from their site, then a week later made it available again.
He posted again and once again they pulled it. I personally think it's crappy to steal from the very people who keep you in business. 
I know this isn't the first time, I've heard Grandin Road has done it to people also. 
Makes people not want to share their stuff with other haunters. It's a shame.


----------



## CupcakeKiller702

That is clearly stolen from the original creator. They interestingly changed the design just enough to make enough of a difference to avoid legal action. I would say they have been infringed upon. Boo!


----------



## dustin2dust

GobbyGruesome said:


> Over in the other thread, (link... *#16670) LurkerNDdark *says they're available at Home Depot.


Those are the fire and ice strings, I was looking at the lantern. On Grandin Road they call them fire and ice lanterns, but looking closer at the 6th picture you posted, the package is labeled as a table top twirling swirling lantern. I looked on Gemmy's website today and couldn't find any retailers that have them this year in the US aside from GR. The CT version is the only one that has the green hue at the bottom of the flame. Looks like the price is only a couple dollars less at CT after the currency exchange from what their website states. Do I hold off and hope that someone else carries them for less next year or pay GR's inflated prices and get them now?!


----------



## Hallow-art

Went to a local craft store and I hit the jackpot. The owner just stocked quite a few of the Beistle designs and she was nice enough to show me the Beistle catalog! She'll be ordering a lot more of the retro/vintage Beistle diecuts so I'm heading back on Wednesday when she gets them in. If you are interested in any of these, message me and I'll try to accommodate you. I know some of these are hard to come by


----------



## Greenwick

Bethany said:


> They also rip off haunter's designs and mass produce them.
> This year's example:
> View attachment 255107
> 
> 
> Little hard to say they didn't rip off someone's work when it's a one of a kind tombstone. SMH
> He posted on their FB page and they pulled it from their site, then a week later made it available again.
> He posted again and once again they pulled it. I personally think it's crappy to steal from the very people who keep you in business.
> I know this isn't the first time, I've heard Grandin Road has done it to people also.
> Makes people not want to share their stuff with other haunters. It's a shame.


I already had issues with them, but this really puts it over the top! Stealing from individuals artists is so deplorable!


----------



## Greenwick

One thing I do appreciate Target for is their kitchen stuff, though. They tend to have items I can use all year long, like the skull soap dispenser Igot two years ago for a few bucks.


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> They also rip off haunter's designs and mass produce them.
> This year's example:
> View attachment 255107
> 
> 
> Little hard to say they didn't rip off someone's work when it's a one of a kind tombstone. SMH


Small consolation, but there is _zero_ comparison between the two, with the original work beating Spirit's crappy knockoff by a landslide.


----------



## Greenwick

Indeed! I thought the original was a real grave.


----------



## Therewolf

Walmart has Finally started putting up their Halloween Decorations. Found Two nice pose-able Skeletons at a good price. 5' for $30 and 3' for $10


----------



## Therewolf

I prefer making my own, but this Blue-Tooth enabled Speaker Tombstone might be worth the Investment. $25 Have only found this at Home Depot.


----------



## Therewolf

*please ignore*

ignore, wrong location


----------



## Halloweena

Therewolf said:


> I prefer making my own, but this Blue-Tooth enabled Speaker Tombstone might be worth the Investment. $25 Have only found this at Home Depot.
> View attachment 255359


Yes IMO definitely worth the $25. It's rechargeable so fully wireless. It gets pretty loud for a small thing, not loud enough to provide your overall "ambient" music but strategically placed here and there with sound effects, will work perfectly.


----------



## roach

I will have to check Canadian tire in my area wow tons of great stuff..


----------



## Jessica Bassett

Target's merchandise was put out 2 days ago. Everything is online if you'd like a preview before going in. They sell the skeleton cat cheapest at $15. I also picked up a skeleton daschund, the bat chandalier-looking thing, and some other small things.


----------



## panther93

I went to my nearest Target yesterday and they have better Halloween decorations this year than the pass several.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

roach said:


> I will have to check Canadian tire in my area wow tons of great stuff..


I checked a different one yesterday morning and they had very little out. The one I posted photos from still had all it's lawn furniture out, so either they only had half their Halloween out or they're putting out Christmas and Halloween at the same time (they did have a lot of Christmas lighting out with a sign that said something like "beat the winter, put your lights up now.")

*Superstore* has also started putting stuff out. Didn't see anything that that spoke to me, although the plastic skulls were pretty nice ($8 I think?). They had poseable skeletons for $79 (no clue on the quality) and lots of skeleton beasties. I was kind of in a rush so not sure on pricing. Still a lot of empty shelves there.


----------



## Spookybella977

Gobby those purple lights are awesome


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Slime lights! Not really my cuppa but I'm glad you like 'em.


----------



## dark spawn

good to see these in stores


----------



## themyst

I went to Sam's Club two days ago and they only had a tiny little section of children's costumes (like an endcap) , no props or decorations at all ... but they did start setting up their Christmas isles! Looks like they aren't doing Halloween this year.


----------



## Bethany

themyst said:


> I went to Sam's Club two days ago and they only had a tiny little section of children's costumes (like an endcap) , no props or decorations at all ... but they did start setting up their Christmas isles! Looks like they aren't doing Halloween this year.


They didn't do Halloween here last year either.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

saw that today when we were there getting stuff for lunches. pumpkins and a sad collection of children's costumes. TUNS OF X-mas stuff


----------



## scarygrandma

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> IshWitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to get the hearse!
> This sucker is big, that is a full size candle jar.
> View attachment 247743
> 
> View attachment 247744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DROOL! I'm not even a "hearse" kind of person, but I *want* that hearse too! I can just see a little skelly sitting on the front of the wagon, preferably with a little top hat & bow tie!! Last year I really, really wanted the Big Lots Witch and my stores didn't stock her. This year I managed to find one, so I think you've just given me my next Halloween Holy Grail Quest! I don't know whether to thank you or hex you! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I may need to try to make life size one.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jersey Devil

Went back today and snagged this awesome guy along with a bunch of other smaller stuff !


----------



## Joni Be Good

The fire and ice spot lights that someone asked about, Home Depot has these for $19.99


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Joni Be Good said:


> The fire and ice spot lights that someone asked about, Home Depot has these for $19.99


oooh thank you


----------



## Deadna

Found this neat soap dispensor at a place called Carsons. It has built in sound effects when you push down on it.


----------



## mb24

Deadna said:


> Found this neat soap dispensor at a place called Carsons. It has built in sound effects when you push down on it.


I saw a set of these on HSN. How does the soap smell! Is it a good product? Thanks


----------



## Deadna

mb24 said:


> I saw a set of these on HSN. How does the soap smell! Is it a good product? Thanks


The soap smells sort of like an orange sucker or candy,I haven't used it yet to see how it works. They also came in green or purple for $7.99. The bottles are cheap plastic but I may run across a ceramic ghost or something and change it out later.
BTW...if you have one of these stores,they are running a deal where you bring in donations that would go to Goodwill and they will give you coupons good for 25% off ANY item(on sale or not).


----------



## Bethany

moonwitchkitty said:


> oooh thank you


$14.99 at BJ's Wholesale club.


----------



## Bethany

moonwitchkitty said:


> oooh thank you


$14.99 at BJ's Wholesale club.


----------



## Guanaco_sensei

Berserker said:


> Hoping stores will have more quality items this year. Target and Spirit were just awful this year.


Man, i don't know about your store, but the Spirit halloween store in Cincinnati is freaking awesome. This year's theme is creepy subway station and they have some insane looking props.

I have to go back and take some pics to show. Totally insane.


----------



## Mike and Tiff

Jersey Devil said:


> Went back today and snagged this awesome guy along with a bunch of other smaller stuff !
> View attachment 256626


Went back where?


----------



## davy2

Berserker said:


> Hoping stores will have more quality items this year. Target and Spirit were just awful this year.


Spirit was just okay, nothing new that was really exciting. Target was VERY disappointing. 
However, Home Depot this year was fantastic compared to last year.


----------



## Therewolf

Bath and Body Works has their Halloween themed Hand soaps and other Items in. No glow in the dark bottles like a few years ago but still some fun items. They put that finishing touch on my interior decor and can generate some conversation at Halloween parties. plus some of the scents, like Green Apple are good year round.
http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/fam...63&cm_re=Home-_-Bsub6-_-Brand-Sub-Pizzazzerie


----------



## Therewolf

For anyone around the Chicago area you MUST checkout American Science & Surplus in Geneva. http://www.sciplus.com/ While they have very little "Halloween" decorations, you can get some authentic Science equipment and any other weird little piece of anything they have lying around. I'm adding some test tubes, beakers and bunsen burners to make my mad scientist lab even more realistic.


----------



## JustWhisper

JACK AND SALLY at Zulily.

I am not sure if this qualifies as merchandise in a store but......I was looking for a blouse at Zulily online and stumbled across all this totally cool Jack and Sally merchandise. Some of it is a little pricey but a lot of it I have never seen before.  Here is the web page.


----------



## chaney

I am so glad I waited to get the giant skull at Home Depot...originally $50.00...managed to get it for $15.00 today...just had to caulk the plastic piece on the back of it back in it's hole!


----------



## dark spawn

Happy Halloween everyone.


----------



## Rigormortor

Good job on the skull. Me and the mrs hit up the after Halloween sales and today I bought what the dollar store had left.... got some 
good stuff didnt take any pics.....


----------



## Alise

Is there one of these for 2016 yet? I couldn't find it. Thanks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yes there is: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/146105-2016-halloween-mdse-sightings-stores.html

I have asked for it to be made into a sticky and this old 2015 thread be closed. Maybe Larry is on vacation? Can any other moderator help out?


----------



## namfbroh

what a great community thanks for coming out and sharing all the skulls evryone


----------



## dhmagician

Just noticed a 6 foot animated mannequin on ebay with a total cost of $212. Started searching the web and found them offered as low as $112 but everybody is out of stock for some of the lower prices. Finally wound up with one from ledchristmaslightning for $165 with free shipping. I hated spending this much but I'm guessing that this is going to be one of the hard to find items for Halloween 2016. I'd like to maybe purchase one more and steampunk it up a bit in an effort to re-sell. Anybody know of these for less than the $165 I spent? Morbid Industries apparently sells to the public for a minimum $1000 purchase. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vimqAJsra5M


----------



## Kenneth

I remember those being sold on Spirit's website last year until they were sold out...wanted to get one for myself but I held back. 
If memory serves me correctly I think they were 160-ish on Spirit as well.


----------



## Halloween Happy

I didn't see a hobby lobby three yet? But We went the other day and they are starting to put fall out!!! I have a Halloween Youtube channel and vlog'd our trip! 

https://youtu.be/0_3XqVqabN0


----------

